# Costco - I'm blaming TUG



## Jan M. (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks to all of you here on TUG we finally joined Costco back in November. I am blaming all of you for my husband's love of all things Costco. His brother and SIL from Erie/Edinboro, Pennsylvania stayed with us for a couple of days earlier this week and one of the highlights of their stay was a trip to Costco. The closest Costco is over an hour away from them and they had never been to one before but have friends who rave about Costco so were excited to go. My BIL had read that Costco's vodka is either as good or better than Grey Goose Vodka or is made by Grey Goose. I don't remember which it is as vodka isn't something we know about or buy. My BIL was so excited with his twenty something dollar bottle of vodka as he would pay over twice that for Grey Goose at home. They also bought several other food items they had tried at our house. My SIL and I had a good time following them around the store and laughing at them.






Today my husband bought himself a pair of these shoes for $22.95. When he got back from his Costco run and showed them to me I suggested he immediately put them on even before he went back out to finish bringing the rest of the stuff in. If after wearing them for a while he liked them he should go back and buy another pair. He is hard on shoes so they definitely won't sit in his closet never to be worn. He has a pair of memory foam Skechers he really likes that we bought him at at either TJ Maxx, Marshalls or Burlington. He has been wanting another pair but not at the price they are when you can't find them at one of the discount stores. So he came home from his second trip to Costco in the same day with two more pairs; another black pair and a navy pair. He may give our son the second black pair but he may decide to keep them for himself.



You may or may not be wondering why my husband is the one going to Costco and doing the shopping. I try to avoid going as much as possible to avoid the temptation of buying a 75" TV. There is not a thing wrong with our 8 year old 60" but I want that bigger screen so bad and my husband is absolutely no help whatsoever. He says if you want it, get it. In spite of him being an enabler I've managed to stay strong and not give in to temptation by staying the heck out of Costco as much as possible.

While I'm making fun of him I have to add that on his second trip he also came home with one of their pizzas that we had read was supposed to be very good. I'm happy to report that it is very good!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

I wish we had a Costco here. We have a Sams Club. I heard about that Kirkland Vodka from others.

Enjoy!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 1, 2019)

Jan, please tell us the membership you got was the Executive, so you’ll get a 2% rebate on all those purchases. It’s worth it if you spend enough, and it sounds like the bug has gotten you both. 

As for that big TV, take note that you have 90 days to return it for a full refund, if you just hate it. 
Compared side by side, new TVs are amazing, compared with sets from eight years ago.

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jan, please tell us the membership you got was the Executive, so you’ll get a 2% rebate on all those purchases. It’s worth it if you spend enough, and it sounds like the bug has gotten you both.
> 
> As for that big TV, take note that you have 90 days to return it for a full refund, if you just hate it.
> Compared side by side, new TVs are amazing, compared with sets from eight years ago.
> ...


 
Daaaaaave, are you being an enabler too? You are so bad! Lol.

Yes we did get the executive membership and the Costco credit card too.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jan, please tell us the membership you got was the Executive, so you’ll get a 2% rebate on all those purchases. It’s worth it if you spend enough, and it sounds like the bug has gotten you both.
> 
> As for that big TV, take note that you have 90 days to return it for a full refund, if you just hate it.
> Compared side by side, new TVs are amazing, compared with sets from eight years ago.
> ...


Is there a price difference between Executive and Business Executive?  We have been keeping the Business Executive membership even though we no longer have our business because my husband thinks it gives us more points!?  I doubt it.  The other thing is that we also have my son attached to our membership so that we can pay for his membership each year.  Is Business Executive the only way to have extra membership so that we can pay for it?


----------



## RX8 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Yes we did get the executive membership and the Costco credit card too.



Did you know that the Costco Visa card includes as a card benefit trip cancellation and trip interruption coverage at no cost?


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 1, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Did you know that the Costco Visa card includes as a card benefit trip cancellation and trip interruption coverage at no cost?



Thanks! I'd forgotten that. I can see that we need to get out all the stuff they gave us the night we got our membership and take some time looking over all the different benefits.


----------



## Patri (Mar 1, 2019)

Funny post, Jan. There is no Costco near us, or I would check it out too.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jan: make sure you have the executive membership and the Costco Credit Card. 2% back on the executive membership. On the Costco Credit Card you get 4% back on all gas purchases (whether Costco or other gas), 3% back on restaurants and certain travel expenses, 2% back on all Costco purchases put on the credit card (this is on top of the 2% for being an executive member), and 1% on all other items put on the credit card. When you get your check at the end of the year from CITI do not use it to pay for Costco purchases (you are giving up the 2% for COSTCO purchases on the credit card). Go to the membership desk and they will either give you cash or write you a check you can deposit into your bank account. When you get your check back from Costco (separate from your CITI Check) buy a $20 item and they will give you the cash back.

None of the Costco vodka is Grey Goose. Grey Goose does not even distill their own vodka.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 1, 2019)

Jan, ask your brother in law if he knows Gerry and Phyllis Woods


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Is there a price difference between Executive and Business Executive?  We have been keeping the Business Executive membership even though we no longer have our business because my husband thinks it gives us more points!?  I doubt it.  The other thing is that we also have my son attached to our membership so that we can pay for his membership each year.  Is Business Executive the only way to have extra membership so that we can pay for it?



We have 'grandfathered' business executive membership, and it allows 4 people on it without extra charge. That I know.
I think Executive allows 2, but not sure.
I think the cost for Executive vs Business Executive is the same.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 1, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Jan: make sure you have the executive membership and the Costco Credit Card. 2% back on the executive membership. On the Costco Credit Card you get 4% back on all gas purchases (whether Costco or other gas), 3% back on restaurants and certain travel expenses, 2% back on all Costco purchases put on the credit card (this is on top of the 2% for being an executive member), and 1% on all other items put on the credit card. When you get your check at the end of the year from CITI do not use it to pay for Costco purchases (you are giving up the 2% for COSTCO purchases on the credit card). Go to the membership desk and they will either give you cash or write you a check you can deposit into your bank account. When you get your check back from Costco (separate from your CITI Check) buy a $20 item and they will give you the cash back.
> 
> Costco vodka is not Grey Goose. Grey Goose does not even distill their own vodka.



Darn, we already messed up and used the end of the year check for 2018 the wrong way. We joined in mid November so the check was only for $11 and change and we were only buying 3 things when we used it. But thanks; I just told my husband so we remember when the check comes for 2019 because it will be for a lot more.

Like I said we aren't vodka drinkers but my BIL was happy with his purchase. He either had it at someone's house or read about it online after hearing about it from other people or maybe both. At any rate they were excited to go and when they get home they can tell their friends they finally got to go to a Costco. Our son had a lot of fun ripping on us for entertaining them with a fun filled trip to exotic Costco.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 1, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Daaaaaave, are you being an enabler too? You are so bad! Lol.
> 
> Yes we did get the executive membership and the Costco credit card too.




Jan, who, ME?  An enabler?  Of course I am.  LOL!    You DO know I'm married to the Costco mob, right?    My spouse has been a Costco career staffer since 1996.  I'd have my ears handed to me in a Kirkland-branded ziplock baggie if I didn't promote Costco at every opportunity.  But truth be told, I'd do it anyway.  I drank the Warehouse Club concept kool-aid waaaay back in 1982, when I went so far as to misrepresent myself to the Membership Department at the old Price Club, to get myself a membership.  I couldn't begin to count how many tens of thousands of dollars I've spent at Price Club, later Price-Costco, and now just Costco since then.  (I was at Costco just this afternoon, looking at a cool air fryer-convection-toaster oven thing.  I'm trying to figure out where to fit it - the sucker's huge!)

Congratulations on getting the Executive Membership AND the Costco-branded Visa credit card.  If you're using that Visa card to buy at Costco, you're getting 2% back from Costco, and another 2% from Ciitbank.  So those extra shoes your husband bought cost you 4% less.    It's like things are always on sale. 

Did you buy that TV yet?  You have 90 days to return it, so there's nothing to lose.  <wink wink nudge nudge>  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Is there a price difference between Executive and Business Executive?  We have been keeping the Business Executive membership even though we no longer have our business because my husband thinks it gives us more points!?  I doubt it.  The other thing is that we also have my son attached to our membership so that we can pay for his membership each year.  Is Business Executive the only way to have extra membership so that we can pay for it?



Costco can't convert a Business Executive account to a regular (Gold Star) Executive without losing ALL of your shopping history, which is a huge inconvenience.  You can go in without your purchase receipt, and they can look it up for you.  If the shopping history isn't there, they can't do that.  So you may be denied a legitimate refund because they can't prove you bought the item.  If you wanted to go from Business Executive to Gold Star Executive, they'd have to close the one account, and open you a brand new one.

There is no price or benefit difference between the Executive and Business Executive accounts, but there are some big differences in usage.  If you have a Business Executive membership, you can expand the number of people on the account beyond the two of you, as you know.  But be aware the first two names on the account are the only shoppers who earn the 2% rebate on that account. If you closed the Business Executive account and opened a regular Executive account, you'd need to use "The Gift of Membership" program to pay for your son's membership.

If you have credit cards associated with the Business Executive account, and you went to a regular Executive, the cards would likely have to be converted to a personal credit card, which could drastically reduce the credit line.  And that could affect your credit score.  Long story short, Costco recommends you keep the Business Executive account as long as you want to, even if you've closed your business.  It isn't costing you any more, you aren't losing any benefits, and you're saving yourself and the refund cashiers a whole lot of headaches.

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I wish we had a Costco here. We have a Sams Club. I heard about that Kirkland Vodka from others.
> 
> Enjoy!


If you are indeed in Pine Bush NY then you are only 1hr away from a Costco. Their warehouse locator map (which I use every time we visit a timeshare in a new location) shows one in Nanuet, NY and another in Brookfield CT. 
Before the 2 Costco warehouses were build near us in Ontario we used to drive an hour once a month or two to stock up, gas up, and eat lunch at Costco. I wish Canadian Costco's had liquor, although the ones in Quebec have beer (& possibly wine?)! 


~Diane


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 1, 2019)

Re: Costco Vodka:  I'm being told that Costco sells two types of Kirkland-branded vodka.  The "Premium" variety is the one associated with Grey Goose.  The "American" vodka is not, and is not nearly as good as the Premium.  If it matters to you, buy the Premium.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

moonstone said:


> If you are indeed in Pine Bush NY then you are only 1hr away from a Costco. Their warehouse locator map (which I use every time we visit a timeshare in a new location) shows one in Nanuet, NY and another in Brookfield CT.
> Before the 2 Costco warehouses were build near us in Ontario we used to drive an hour once a month or two to stock up, gas up, and eat lunch at Costco. I wish Canadian Costco's had liquor, although the ones in Quebec have beer (& possibly wine?)!
> 
> 
> ~Diane



Yes. I know. I grew up in Nanuet. and my husband works in Rockland County. It's a little over an hour. I consider it too far to shop. We have a Sam's just 20 minutes away.

You know, after commuting and driving for a living,  now that I don't have to anymore, I just love shopping locally as much as possible. Loving the decrease in my gas bill and wear and tear on my car and me.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 1, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Jan, ask your brother in law if he knows Gerry and Phyllis Woods



They don't know them.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 1, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> They don't know them.


She is president of historical society and was postmistress, they owns lots of properties there


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 1, 2019)

Just in case you did not know, the difference in price between the executive and the gold membership is $60.  (gold is $60 and exec is $120).  However if for any reason at the end of the year, you do not hit a refund of $60 on you executive rebate, you can go in and have them refund you the difference in price between the gold and exec instead if your refund.  So basically they are going to guarantee a refund of a minimum of $60 for having the executive membership.  I always exceed that so it is not an issue.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 2, 2019)

We’re in Maui right now. The Costco run cost me $160 for the $200 Atlantis Submarine excursion. Not huge savings but $15 cheaper than anywhere else. I’m also enjoying a bottle of wine I picked up as well plus filled the tank up with gas $1/gallon cheaper than anywhere else. 

We joined Costco a couple of years ago for a Hawaiian vacation specifically to save on the price of gas. We were on the big island and put significant mileage on the SUV we’d rented. The gas savings from that trip alone nearly paid for the basic portion of the membership (we signed up for the executive level).


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> ...You may or may not be wondering why my husband is the one going to Costco and doing the shopping. I try to avoid going as much as possible to avoid the temptation of buying a 75" TV. There is not a thing wrong with our 8 year old 60" but I want that bigger screen so bad...



I think DW has agreed to move our 60" to the BR (replacing a old 40").
Then, we'll have room for a new one.
.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2019)

I am one of those lovers of Costco. We liked Costco auto buying plan, their travel plan, their homeowners insurance plans, their car rental plans and their rebate plan. We are sold on Costco.

Any thing with the word Premium by Costco is just outstanding. It is a good buy. If you do not liked anything you have purchased  at Costco, you can return it for a full refund. No question asked.

I just wish our local Costco was not a 25 miles drive from our home one way.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 2, 2019)

We've been members so long that occasionally "I'm heading to Price Club" pops out of my mouth.

Another advantage to their branded cc: it adds a year warranty to anything you buy with it. I used it for purchasing kitchen appliances last year the local appliance store.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow, I can remember when it was called Price Club, that was many, many years ago or maybe decades ago.

Plus, I liked Costco because it treats their employees well. IMO.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2019)

LOL. We did the same. Moved our 55 to the BR and got a new 65 to replace it. In retrospect a new 75 would have been better! I probably should stay out of Costco until this urge goes away!!


----------



## dms1709 (Mar 2, 2019)

I found Costco car rental to almost always be the cheapest.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2019)

The Costco in Salem is less than 3 miles from our House. So we treat it as a grocery store with good free samples. Fred Meyer (Kroger) is 2 miles so not a lot of travel distance difference. Unfortunately Costco is trying to build at a new location which will add a mile each way. But it will be a lot larger and more than double the gas pumps. If you are ever in SLC visit the Costco. It is the largest in North America. Has whole pigs (like Hawaii), half a beef, etc.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 2, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> ...His brother and SIL from Erie/Edinboro, Pennsylvania stayed with us for a couple of days earlier this week and one of the highlights of their stay was a trip to Costco. *The closest Costco is over an hour* away from them and they had never been to one before but have friends who rave about Costco so were excited to go.


I am surrounded by four Costco's. One is 50 min. away, one 55 min. away, a third is an hour away, and a fourth is an hour an 5 min. away. I think that they are running out of locations about an hour away. I am convinced that this was how they chose their locations. Still I joined and about once every six weeks my wife and I make a Costco run.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Re: Costco Vodka:  I'm being told that Costco sells two types of Kirkland-branded vodka.  The "Premium" variety is the one associated with Grey Goose.  The "American" vodka is not, and is not nearly as good as the Premium.  If it matters to you, buy the Premium.
> 
> Dave



We have talked to Costo Managers involved with the Ordering/Managing of Alcohol Sales. None of the Costco Vodka is distilled by Grey Goose. Heck Grey Goose does not even distill their own Vodka.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 2, 2019)

dms1709 said:


> I found Costco car rental to almost always be the cheapest.



Absolutely. We are driving from Michigan to Myrtle Beach in June. Instead of taking 2 cars to fit our family of 5 and all of our gear, we are renting a Suburban for the trip. We are paying $770 for 11 days and that includes tax and fees. Awesome deal.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 2, 2019)

Their tequila is very good. For $28, you get 1.75 L of very good tequila. It’s on par with Patron Anejo ($80 for a 5th). Pop it in the freezer and you can sip it straight like scotch!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 2, 2019)

I was a Price Club member in Canada.  When I first moved to Texas 23 years ago I had to suffer 7 years without a Costco, as TX did not have them back in the late 1990s through early 2000s.  Thank goodness they are hear now.  

There is a store about 20 minutes from me, it was badly flooded in Hurricane Harvey and the entire contents and furnishings of the store had to be ripped out and thrown away.  I really missed it when it was closed for 5 months for repairs.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2019)

dms1709 said:


> I found Costco car rental to almost always be the cheapest.


I used to find this. But lately I've been getting pricing by registering the rental I find on Costco with AutoSlash.


----------



## lockewong (Mar 2, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Daaaaaave, are you being an enabler too? You are so bad! Lol.
> 
> Yes we did get the executive membership and the Costco credit card too.


Getting my rebate check bzackthis week for being an "Executive" member.  Dave is right.


----------



## lockewong (Mar 2, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Wow, I can remember when it was called Price Club, that was many, many years ago or maybe decades ago.
> 
> Plus, I liked Costco because it treats their employees well. IMO.


It was Price Club versus CostCo and they merged in the late 80's/early 90's.  Costco had better food and Price Club had better large ticket items.


----------



## jackio (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a Costco about a mile from me. It sells gas about 10 to 20 cents a gallon cheaper than the local gas stations.
But it does not sell any hard liquor, only beer and wine. There is an independent liquor store attached to it, but they are expensive and do not sell Kirkland brand.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 2, 2019)

jackio said:


> But it does not sell any hard liquor, only beer and wine. There is an independent liquor store attached to it, but they are expensive and do not sell Kirkland brand.



That has to do with your state liquor laws.  TX is the same NO Liquor only wine and beer.  However other states it is different, I know that LA, NV, SC do sell liquor.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

Back in the 70's, Sol Price and Jim Sinegal were executives at FedMart, a membership shopping club.  I shopped at their San Diego locations.  My memory is that it cost $1 for a forever membership to FedMart, (although that may have been at Memco and Gemco stores, and the FedMart membership may have been free.)  FedMart had excellent values, and was a great place to shop.  (If memory serves, FedMart was later sold and became Target.  Don't quote me - I could be wrong about that.)  After both men moved on from FedMart, Sol Price opened Price Club, and Jim Sinegal opened Costco.  They were friendly competitors who operated in different locations, but had similar business models.  Several years later Costco bought Price Club, and for a time the merged storefronts had a combined name of Price-Costco.  During that time, Costco determined which Price Club and Costco locations were less profitable, and they closed a number of warehouses.  Eventually, the name was changed again, to become the Costco brand it is today. They've never looked back.

My marriage notwithstanding, the last 40 years of my life without Costco would have been very different. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> That has to do with your state liquor laws.  TX is the same NO Liquor only wine and beer.  However other states it is different, I know that LA, NV, SC do sell liquor.



Washington State was the same. Jim Sinegal took it personally, and Costco spent MILLION$$$ fighting them, to allow local stores to sell hard liquor.  It finally went to a voter ballot on a statewide level, and the voters won.  There are still private liquor stores, and Washington state taxes are high on alcohol compared to other states, but Costco and local grocery stores now sell hard liquor here, at prices well below what the State-run stores used to sell it for. Competition in the marketplace is a good thing.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The Costco in Salem is less than 3 miles from our House. So we treat it as a grocery store with good free samples. Fred Meyer (Kroger) is 2 miles so not a lot of travel distance difference. Unfortunately Costco is trying to build at a new location which will add a mile each way. But it will be a lot larger and more than double the gas pumps. If you are ever in SLC visit the Costco. It is the largest in North America. Has whole pigs (like Hawaii), half a beef, etc.



Salem's Costco warehouse opened in 1992, when the whole area was probably a lot less developed, and a lot of warehouses were in leased buildings.  Costco's convenient locations can be a victim of their own popularity.  Local warehouse relocations are usually due to shopper demand for more merchandise, more cash registers, better gas stations, and more parking.  If the current warehouse is too small, it's more cost effective to build an entirely new building, with updated facilities and features, and close the smaller one or give up the old leased location.  If Salem has grown to the point of them needing a larger location, it's a sign your warehouse is doing well.  It'll be worth it. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

"Roger" said:


> I am surrounded by four Costco's. One is 50 min. away, one 55 min. away, a third is an hour away, and a fourth is an hour an 5 min. away. I think that they are running out of locations about an hour away. I am convinced that this was how they chose their locations. Still I joined and about once every six weeks my wife and I make a Costco run.



Costco started with locations based on local populations and availability for easy access.  That's why most are located along freeways and major streets.  Here in Washington, along the I-5 corridor, they have a warehouse roughly every 25 miles.  In larger cities like Seattle, they have locations located in more populated urban areas, because that's where the shoppers live.  I think they know if you have to drive too far to get to a warehouse, you're more likely to shop with other businesses instead.  It's a carefully planned thing.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 2, 2019)

We are fortunate (Costco-wise). Our smallish 50,000 lol city is the shopping magnet for a gigantic, though sparsely peopled area that touches 4 states. If you live on a cattle or sheep ranch or have a gold mine in Northern Nevada, central Idaho, Western Montana, N.E. Cal or Oregon, it might be 300 miles of 2 track dirt road, but if you need a new pickup, or a freezer, or grub to feed hungry sheep or cattlemen, you'll find yourself at Costco in Twin Falls. Rubbing shoulders with the movie stars and billionaires just in with their jets to Sun Valley, 70 miles up the road. You never know who you'll run into. For us, though it's about a 7-10 minute drive (if we can find a parking place).

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We are fortunate (Costco-wise). Our smallish 50,000 lol city is the shopping magnet for a gigantic, though sparsely peopled area that touches 4 states. If you live on a cattle or sheep ranch or have a gold mine in Northern Nevada, central Idaho, Western Montana, N.E. Cal or Oregon, it might be 300 miles of 2 track dirt road, but if you need a new pickup, or a freezer, or grub to feed hungry sheep or cattlemen, you'll find yourself at Costco in Twin Falls. Rubbing shoulders with the movie stars and billionaires just in with their jets to Sun Valley, 70 miles up the road. You never know who you'll run into. For us, though it's about a 7-10 minute drive (if we can find a parking place).
> 
> Jim



The Twin Falls warehouse is in a great location, and is a nice, well-run warehouse. We stop there each time we're heading through town.

Dave


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 2, 2019)

The only thing keeping me from living full time in Hilton Head is the lack of a Costco!  It's been rumored for years, but who knows.


DaveNW said:


> Back in the 70's, Sol Price and Jim Sinegal were executives at FedMart, a membership shopping club.  I shopped at their San Diego locations.  My memory is that it cost $1 for a forever membership to FedMart, (although that may have been at Memco and Gemco stores, and the FedMart membership may have been free.)  FedMart had excellent values, and was a great place to shop.  (If memory serves, FedMart was later sold and became Target.  Don't quote me - I could be wrong about that.)  After both men moved on from FedMart, Sol Price opened Price Club, and Jim Sinegal opened Costco.  They were friendly competitors who operated in different locations, but had similar business models.  Several years later Costco bought Price Club, and for a time the merged storefronts had a combined name of Price-Costco.  During that time, Costco determined which Price Club and Costco locations were less profitable, and they closed a number of warehouses.  Eventually, the name was changed again, to become the Costco brand it is today. They've never looked back.
> 
> My marriage notwithstanding, the last 40 years of my life without Costco would have been very different.
> 
> Dave




I can claim getting to shop at FedMart as a child too.  My favorite part...the giant long and skinny bag of freshly popped popcorn for 35 cents that my mom would buy for us to keep us occupied. She was allowed to get a membership at the time as she was taking classes at a California State college....membership was limited to federal and state employees (plus state college students apparently).


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Their tequila is very good. For $28, you get 1.75 L of very good tequila. It’s on par with Patron Anejo ($80 for a 5th). Pop it in the freezer and you can sip it straight like scotch!



We do not buy Tequila unless it is smooth enough to drink straight like Good Whisky.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2019)

I am one of those people who dislikes alcohol.  It disturbs my sleep as it makes me sleep for an hour and lay there awake for the rest of the night.  Drinking alcohol usually gives me a headache too.  I guess I should be thankful that it saves us some money although my husband drinks on my behalf.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 2, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We do not buy Tequila unless it is smooth enough to drink straight like Good Whisky.



I am an amateur tequila snob. This is pretty good tequila. I have drank it straight no worries. For the price, you can’t beat it.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I am one of those people who dislikes alcohol.  It disturbs my sleep as it makes me sleep for an hour and lay there awake for the rest of the night.  Drinking alcohol usually gives me a headache too.  I guess I should be thankful that it saves us some money although my husband drinks on my behalf.



You're not alone.  I am not a non-drinker, but I may as well be. Calling me a social drinker is a stretch.  If I order a beer with dinner at a restaurant, I usually leave about half of the glass leftover when we leave.  And that's on the rare occasion when I do order something.  I'm a lousy partier, but I'm a great designated driver.  My friends and family love me for that. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> You're not alone.  I am not a non-drinker, but I may as well be. Calling me a social drinker is a stretch.  If I order a beer with dinner at a restaurant, I usually leave about half of the glass leftover when we leave.  And that's on the rare occasion when I do order something.  I'm a lousy partier, but I'm a great designated driver.  My friend and family love me for that.
> 
> Dave


Yep, designated driver, that's me.  I do all driving when out with our friends in the evening.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 2, 2019)

I do enjoy the occasional adult beverage when the mood strikes, what pi$$e$ me off is that the state allows no competition for their monopoly. They control ALL retail alcohol and license sales. If you are fortunate enough to live in a growing community, and want to sell some booze, you have to negotiate with a 'broker' who owns a grandfathered liquor license to sell liquor by the drink. It can be tens of thousands of dollars a month. The legislature sets a limit of one liquor license per 1,500 of population. 

The state also gets paid for all beer over 6% ABV. Wine too, but I don't know the level.

Sooooo except for beer and wine and some bottled mixed drinks (Margaritas, sangria and stuff) no booze at Costco- or grocery stores in Idaho,

Jim


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 2, 2019)

I enjoyed the OP's comments.

You aren't a serious Costco member until you find yourself trying to time your visits so that you can max out on the "treats" (most people call them samples).  My wife and I sometimes do the "Costco lunch" with all the goodies available.

Yes, the pizza is quite good.  But I didn't see you mention the rotisserie chickens or the danishes.  (We had to stop off today on our way home to pick up cheese danishes and cherry danishes.  I'm looking forward to breakfast tomorrow.)


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 2, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> Yes, the pizza is quite good. But I didn't see you mention the rotisserie chickens or the danishes. (We had to stop off today on our way home to pick up cheese danishes and cherry danishes. I'm looking forward to breakfast tomorrow.)



Thanks a whole heck of a lot for posting about the danishes. We both like danishes and definitely don't need them! And I'm guessing they are really good too? I'll have to remember them the next time we have company staying with us.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 2, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Did you know that the Costco Visa card includes as a card benefit trip cancellation and trip interruption coverage at no cost?



@RX8, on a Costco trip, you mean...? (trip cancellation and trip interruption)


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Thanks a whole heck of a lot for posting about the danishes. We both like danishes and definitely don't need them! And I'm guessing they are really good too? I'll have to remember them the next time we have company staying with us.



The Costco bakery items are awesome, plain and simple.  Always interesting, and full of flavor. Where else can you get a huge deep dish apple pie that weighs about five pounds, for $8.99? You can't even make it for that.  Muffins the size of softballs in lots of varieties, homemade cookies that are excellent (especially the chunky chocolate chip ones.  But their oatmeal cookies and white chocolate cookies are pretty darn good, too. )

And don't overlook the Fresh Deli items they make.  They have a Shepard's Pie that's killer good.  (Even though it's made with hamburger, not lamb.)  Excellent salads, high rollers, a buttery salmon bake that's absolutely amazing - there are a lot of choices on things made right there in the warehouse.  Don't forget the Rotisserie Chicken - best $4.99 you'll ever spend.  You can look them over while you're pondering buying that big screen TV you know you want.  LOL! 

You need to stop being practical, and give in to your shopping pleasure.  You know you want to.  And oh yeah - Costco is open Sundays, too.  Gosh, that's tomorrow! 

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hobokie said:


> @RX8, on a Costco trip, you mean...? (trip cancellation and trip interruption)



Yes, for any trip booked with your Costco Citi Visa card and it doesn’t appear to be limited to only travel booked with Costco Travel. Up to $3,000 per person coverage. 

https://www.cardbenefits.citi.com/~...efits_Update_0718-3_No_Links_FINAL.ashx#page6


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> The Costco bakery items are awesome, plain and simple.  Always interesting, and full of flavor. Where else can you get a huge deep dish apple pie that weighs about five pounds, for $8.99? You can't even make it for that.  Muffins the size of softballs in lots of varieties, homemade cookies that are excellent (especially the chunky chocolate chip ones.  But their oatmeal cookies and white chocolate cookies are pretty darn good, too. )
> 
> 
> Dave


I used to buy the the muffins, kept 2 or 3 in the fridge and froze the rest.  With the each muffin, I would slice into 2 and eat one half at a time.  I could eat a whole muffin but it is a balance of want vs. need.  Those muffins are very sweet but tasty.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I used to buy the the muffins, kept 2 or 3 in the fridge and froze the rest.  With the each muffin, I would slice into 2 and eat one half at a time.  I could eat a whole muffin but it is a balance of want vs. need.  Those muffins are very sweet but tasty.



We don’t have a Costco close to us so every time we go to “town” we stop at one and pick up two loafs of their Cranberry Walnut bread and two rotisserie chickens. We cut the loafs in half and freeze them. Use them for either regular toast or French toast. We pluck the chickens and put small portions in plastic bags and freeze. We then use it for tacos when the mood strikes.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 3, 2019)

I’ve got 3 within a 10 mile radius, helps to live in a high density population area.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Darn, we already messed up and used the end of the year check for 2018 the wrong way. We joined in mid November so the check was only for $11 and change and we were only buying 3 things when we used it. But thanks; I just told my husband so we remember when the check comes for 2019 because it will be for a lot more.
> 
> Like I said we aren't vodka drinkers but my BIL was happy with his purchase. He either had it at someone's house or read about it online after hearing about it from other people or maybe both. At any rate they were excited to go and when they get home they can tell their friends they finally got to go to a Costco. Our son had a lot of fun ripping on us for entertaining them with a fun filled trip to exotic Costco.



This Vodka talk has me thinking of a podcast I listened to yesterday on cleaning myths and truths. A guy was making his wife put his clothes in a freezer (they had a special freezer for this) as he said that it would kill the bacteria and they would smell better. The wife called the podcast as it was an ongoing debate/argument in their house. The podcast called an odor expert who said the freezer was only a "purgatory for bacteria." It didn't kill it.  Instead, misting the clothes with vodka would do the job! So, there you go.  You can tell your brother-in-law about another use for his cheap vodka.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Glynda said:


> This Vodka talk has me thinking of a podcast I listened to yesterday on cleaning myths and truths. A guy was making his wife put his clothes in a freezer (they had a special freezer for this) as he said that it would kill the bacteria and they would smell better. The wife called the podcast as it was an ongoing debate/argument in their house. The podcast called an odor expert who said the freezer was only a "purgatory for bacteria." It didn't kill it.  Instead, misting the clothes with vodka would do the job! So, there you go.  You can tell your brother-in-law about another use for his cheap vodka.



I bet the clothes come out happier!


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I am one of those people who dislikes alcohol.  It disturbs my sleep as it makes me sleep for an hour and lay there awake for the rest of the night.  Drinking alcohol usually gives me a headache too.  I guess I should be thankful that it saves us some money although my husband drinks on my behalf.



Same here! I am ALWAYS the designated driver!


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I bet the clothes come out happier!



Or one can just skip the vodka and go straight to rubbing alcohol!


----------



## dayooper (Mar 3, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I bet the clothes come out happier!



If it’s not good vodka, they will wake up with a serious hangover. Oh the $5 fifths of Popov vodka from my youth.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2019)

I find the Costco Fruit Pies way too sweet. But that seems to be a problem with most mass produced fruit pies. However their Pumpkin Pie is top notch.


----------



## RALnGA (Mar 3, 2019)

As far as returns go Costco is #1...
2 years ago my wife was behind a woman that was returning a LIVE Christmas tree AFTER Christmas. She complained that the needles were falling off the tree. They kindly gave her the money back (she had bought it right after Thanksgiving). My wife asked the cashier about the tree being brought back and getting the refund, the cashier smiled and said "Well the tree should of lasted at least until New Years. Besides she wasn't happy about it".
Costco stands behind everything they sell.
It's the best and cheapest place to grab lunch or take a "date", a drink and All Beef Hot Dog for $1.60. And you DON"T have to be a member to walk in and purchase anything at the food court.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I find the Costco Fruit Pies way too sweet. But that seems to be a problem with most mass produced fruit pies. However their Pumpkin Pie is top notch.


I find most of fruit pies, cakes, muffins... fill in the blank sold at stores, including Costco, too sweet.  It is a blessing in disguise when I learned that I am gluten intolerant.  I can still get frozen gluten-free donuts at the stores and other than that it forces me to bake my own.  We use splenda instead of sugar because my husband is diabetic and also cuts down the amount used so that they do not taste too sweet.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2019)

About 10 years ago the Salem Costco had a promotion - toss in your Business Card and if drawn they would provide Bagels, Muffins, Cream Cheese, and fresh fruit for your company for a morning snack. One of my fellow attorney's cards was selected. We assumed that once they heard the size of our company (700) they would follow through by just providing for our Division - Legal (50). Nope they kept their word and provided. We learned they had several Bakers busy for 2 days just making Bagels and Muffins for the event.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2019)

@DaveNW I don't do returns at Costco even at times when I should.  If someone regularly abuses the liberal refund/return policy, what does Costco do about it?  "Fire" them by terminating their membership?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I find most of fruit pies, cakes, muffins... filled in the blank sold at stores, including Costco, too sweet.  It is a blessing in disguise when I learned that I am gluten intolerant.  I can still get frozen gluten-free donuts at the stores and other than that it forces me to bake my own.  We use splenda instead of sugar because my husband is diabetic and also cut down the amount used so that they do not taste too sweet.



I bake my own fruit pies. I make a sour cherry pie. Start with sour cherries canned in water and only one-half of the sugar. But otherwise I Love GLUTEN and GMOed food. I remember an occasion years ago when Patti made a true Key Lime Pie. It was not green. A friend was visiting and Patti offered her a slice. This friend assumed all desserts/pies were sweet. Boy the expression on her face with her first bite was truly amazing. Through pinched lips she got out "I don't think I like Key Lime Pie." Patti had pity on her and told her she could go to the sink and spit it out.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I bake my own fruit pies. I make a sour cherry pie. Start with sour cherries canned in water and only one-half of the sugar. But otherwise I Love GLUTEN and GMOed food. I remember an occasion years ago when Patti made a true Key Lime Pie. It was not green. A friend was visiting and Patti offered her a slice. This friend assumed all desserts/pies were sweet. Boy the expression on her face with her first bite was truly amazing. Through pinched lips she got out "I don't think I like Key Lime Pie." Patti had pity on her and told her she could go to the sink and spit it out.


Too funny.  I am one of the folks who also not like sour anything.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> @DaveNW I don't do returns at Costco even at timees when I should.  If someone regularly abuses the liberal refund/return policy, what does Costco do about it?  "Fire" them by terminating their membership?



It depends on the type of abuse.  Some people return things all the time. (My spouse calls them "regulars".) There is no issue with that.  If the return is legitimate, Costco has no trouble with it.  The Costco buyers factor in something like 10% of any item as expected returns.  They track such things, and if an item has too high of a return rate, they may stop selling it.  (Pretty smart, actually.)  You should never hesitate to return something that you're not satisfied with, whether it is food that went bad or didn't taste right, clothes that don't fit or that you don't like, something that broke under regular use, or any merchandise that just didn't measure up to your expectations.  That's part of the Costco business model, and will be no trouble for you.

The people who get into trouble are those who deliberately abuse the policy.  I'm talking about the people who buy the huge screen TV the week before the Super Bowl, and return it the week after - year after year.  The people who repeatedly buy something that isn't up to the task at hand, then return it when it fails, only to buy another of the same item, then return that one when it fails for the same reason.  An example of that was a guy who owned a small restaurant.  He bought a non-commercial deep fryer intended for a home kitchen, and used it in his restaurant.  When it failed, he bought another, and then another.  After about the fourth time, it came to the attention of the refund cashier, who knew this guy because he was a "regular."  A Manager was notified, and the guy was told he would not be receiving a refund on  this item if he ever returned it again.  He was "strongly" encouraged to buy a commercial deep fryer.  He did.

Memberships being cancelled are rare, and the situation has to justify the action.  Returning something they can't prove you bought (that whole shopping history thing I mentioned in a previous post), and trying to defraud the system in some way.  People shoplift items all the time, then try to return them for cash.  That whole shopping history thing comes into play a lot.  It's people like that who cause their own issue.

So if you have something you think needs to go back, take it back.  If they refuse the refund, ask them why.  Often, in disputes with members, a Manager or Supervisor is brought in.  After discussion with the member, the Manager will often agree to the refund, and that's that.  Abuse it enough to become a person known to be troublesome, and your account can get flagged as one to watch.  When they scan your membership card at the Refund desk, any "card blocks" come up right away.  The clerk can read and make notes on your account, and any red flags are noted.  Go to another warehouse, and the same notes show up there.  In most cases, it's a non-issue.  But if you're a problem member, they'll know about it, and take action accordingly.

In short, 99.999% of members never have an issue. The return policy is generous for a reason.  They know if you're a happy member, you'll spend more.  So go about your business normally, and don't worry about returning something you don't like.  If you're trying to cheat them, they'll know.  And THAT is the best way to have your membership cancelled.  It's rare, but it does happen.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2019)

RALnGA said:


> As far as returns go Costco is #1...
> 2 years ago my wife was behind a woman that was returning a LIVE Christmas tree AFTER Christmas. She complained that the needles were falling off the tree. They kindly gave her the money back (she had bought it right after Thanksgiving). My wife asked the cashier about the tree being brought back and getting the refund, the cashier smiled and said "Well the tree should of lasted at least until New Years. Besides she wasn't happy about it".
> Costco stands behind everything they sell.
> It's the best and cheapest place to grab lunch or take a "date", a drink and All Beef Hot Dog for $1.60. And you DON"T have to be a member to walk in and purchase anything at the food court.




I'm told Costco no longer sells Christmas trees. The example above is likely why.  I'm sure that same thing happened enough times at enough warehouses all over, that they realized it wasn't worth the trouble to try and sell trees.

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Mar 3, 2019)

RALnGA said:


> It's the best and cheapest place to grab lunch or take a "date", a drink and All Beef Hot Dog for $1.60. And you DON"T have to be a member to walk in and purchase anything at the food court.


A Costco was built across the street from a university near our home in Orillia ON.  The food area at Costco always has a lot of university students in it! Where else could a university student get lunch for $1.50 (Cndn.)? We always see students taking a full fountain drink back across the street. There really isn't anywhere else off campus for them to go but there is currently new commercial development being built next door to Costco which will include a few fast food places. Maybe after they open DH & I will be able to find a table to eat our $3.15 (taxes incl) lunch out every week when we go into town.

~Diane


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2019)

The Wildest Returns People Have Tried to Make at Costco, According to Employees
By Aine Cain/ Business Insider/ businessinsider.com


*"Costco has a particularly generous returns policy.*
*It's not unheard of for members to get away with returning gross or old items, although consistent fraud  could prompt the company to terminate a person's membership.*
* Costco employees say that members occasionally take advantage of the policy to a ridiculous degree.*
Costco has an infamously generous return policy.
And there's a reason for that. One former Costco manager explained the reasoning behind the policy, telling Business Insider that the "liberal return policy" creates a sense of confidence in members.

"They know that if it does not meet expectations they can return it," the ex-manager said. That confidence then prompts them to shop and spend more.

What's more, the former manager said that, despite the horror stores, "this policy is not taken advantage of as much as you might think."

"Being a membership club, the members have a vested interest through their membership fees to follow the rules," the manager said. "Sales and returns are tracked and fraud is easy to spot. In these cases, memberships are canceled. Many times members would have rather me call the police than cancel their membership when caught shoplifting or committing return fraud."

That being said, most Costco employees have at least one or two stories about particularly bizzare returns.

"We've seen it all," one employee told Business Insider....."





"We've seen it all," one employee told Business Insider.
Orin Zebest/Flickr 


Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 3, 2019)

I've heard stories of people buying seasonal items and then returning them after the season is over, so that they do not have to store them and they get new ones the next season.  Unlike most stores however, Costco has a history of everything you have ever purchased and what price you paid for it, and if you returned it.  So they can revoke memberships for those who abuse their policy, but my experience is that they are very liberal.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> The only thing keeping me from living full time in Hilton Head is the lack of a Costco!  It's been rumored for years, but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I can claim getting to shop at FedMart as a child too.  My favorite part...the giant long and skinny bag of freshly popped popcorn for 35 cents that my mom would buy for us to keep us occupied. She was allowed to get a membership at the time as she was taking classes at a California State college....membership was limited to federal and state employees (plus state college students apparently).



We shopped at something called Fedco when I was a kid. We'd get fresh carmel popcorn as we exited the store. Our Fedco flooded when the Baldwin Hills damn burst in the early-mid sixties. I believe they cleaned it up and we continued to shop there until Gemco opened nearer to us in the early seventies.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Too funny.  I am one of the folks who also not like sour anything.


I can do sour, but don't serve me anything with a bitter taste! And I unfortunately have a well developed sense of bitter and can taste it when Cliff can't. I regularly have to pick certain greens out of restaurant salads. I pass those on to Cliff, and he unloads his cucumbers on me.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2019)

Bucky said:


> LOL. We did the same. Moved our 55 to the BR and got a new 65 to replace it. In retrospect a new 75 would have been better! I probably should stay out of Costco until this urge goes away!!



I want a new 75 inch with all the tech, but sadly, I have been told many times, I have to wait until the death of our 12 year old 55 inch Samsung plasma set. Its still works like new.

Bill


----------



## bluehende (Mar 4, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I want a new 75 inch with all the tech, but sadly, I have been told many times, I have to wait until the death of our 12 year old 55 inch Samsung plasma set. Its still works like new.
> 
> Bill



A well placed water spill can fix that.


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 4, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Wow, I can remember when it was called Price Club, that was many, many years ago or maybe decades ago.
> 
> Plus, I liked Costco because it treats their employees well. IMO.


I am such a Costco junkie.  Love almost everything I buy there.  The citi card came in handy when I broke my leg prior to a tour to Greece.  On a whim, I called and they totally reimbursed my tour cost.  It was the one time I had not taken travel insurance.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2019)

bluehende said:


> A well placed water spill can fix that.



I did unplug the power from the back of the tv a couple of years ago. I had the ok to get my new tv. My son came over and fixed it in front of my wife. They are all on to my shenanigans, lol.

Bill


----------



## PamMo (Mar 4, 2019)

JanM, I had to laugh at your post. We lived in Seattle in the 1980's and were regulars at Costco. My "grocery shopping" was anything but! I never got out of there spending less than $300 on a trip to buy "staples" for the family. My weak spot was bargains in electronics, my husband liked garden supplies/equipment. We've kept our membership over the years, even after moving to an area where the closest Costco is 2.5 hours away. We shop Costco online and when we travel. We love perusing the aisles for things we didn't know we can't live without. When we're in Mexico or California or Washington or Arizona or Virginia or Florida or... we always seem to pick up that damn rotisserie chicken and a calm shell of salad fixings for dinner!


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 7, 2019)

dms1709 said:


> I found Costco car rental to almost always be the cheapest.


We, too, have rented vehicles through Costco, but it's not always the cheapest. We find it useful to check also with autoslash...and with USAA, if that's available to you. We have also found excellent rates from Hertz in Spain when renting a year or 13 months in advance (renting early is good, as we can always cancel if our plans change or don't materialize).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 7, 2019)

Costco car rentals do come with a free additional driver.  So if you are having that, you might consider Costco.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 7, 2019)

dayooper said:


> I am an amateur tequila snob. This is pretty good tequila. I have drank it straight no worries. For the price, you can’t beat it.


Good mezcal these days works the same way. But you drink it with a wedge of orange (naranja), not limon (lime).


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 7, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> I enjoyed the OP's comments.
> 
> You aren't a serious Costco member until you find yourself trying to time your visits so that you can max out on the "treats" (most people call them samples).  My wife and I sometimes do the "Costco lunch" with all the goodies available.
> 
> Yes, the pizza is quite good.  But I didn't see you mention the rotisserie chickens or the danishes.  (We had to stop off today on our way home to pick up cheese danishes and cherry danishes.  I'm looking forward to breakfast tomorrow.)


We find the stuffed bell peppers to be quite good in our area (SW PA).


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 7, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Jan: make sure you have the executive membership and the Costco Credit Card. 2% back on the executive membership. On the Costco Credit Card you get 4% back on all gas purchases (whether Costco or other gas), 3% back on restaurants and certain travel expenses, 2% back on all Costco purchases put on the credit card (this is on top of the 2% for being an executive member), and 1% on all other items put on the credit card. When you get your check at the end of the year from CITI do not use it to pay for Costco purchases (you are giving up the 2% for COSTCO purchases on the credit card). Go to the membership desk and they will either give you cash or write you a check you can deposit into your bank account. When you get your check back from Costco (separate from your CITI Check) buy a $20 item and they will give you the cash back.
> 
> None of the Costco vodka is Grey Goose. Grey Goose does not even distill their own vodka.


The best way to save money at Costco may be to buy hearing aides...and put it on an executive card. In addition to the $2,000-$4,000 or so savings on the hearing aides, the cash back on your purchase more than pays for executive membership.


----------



## am1 (Mar 9, 2019)

What do people pay for the 1.75l of kirkland vodka.  I paid $11 yesterday which included the 10% alcohol tax.  Smirnoff is about $18 or $19 all in at the same place.  I drink neither so have no idea which one is better but the price seemed right.  Cheaper then I had seen it before.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 9, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Daaaaaave, are you being an enabler too? You are so bad! Lol.
> 
> Yes we did get the executive membership and the Costco credit card too.


Jan, yep, us too and we got a nice  rebate on the CC... extra percentage for travel usage.  Yes, rule is:  if you like something at Costco... buy two!!!!
      Chicken and hot dogs... love them at the great prices!!!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 10, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> The best way to save money at Costco may be to buy hearing aides...and put it on an executive card. In addition to the $2,000-$4,000 or so savings on the hearing aides, the cash back on your purchase more than pays for executive membership.



My husband wears hearing aids and we were really impressed with how much we save on batteries. And they last just as long as the name brands. I had done a lot of searching online to find the best prices and Costco beat what I'd been paying by more than just a dollar or two. Hearing aid batteries were our first Costco purchase.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> My husband wears hearing aids and we were really impressed with how much we save on batteries. And they last just as long as the name brands. I had done a lot of searching online to find the best prices and Costco beat what I'd been paying by more than just a dollar or two. Hearing aid batteries were our first Costco purchase.



I'm told Hearing Aid services are one of the very best Costco values.  If I ever get to the point of needing them, I know where I'll be shopping.  

Dave

P.S. <poke in the ribs> How ya doing on the big screen TV?  Pulled the trigger yet?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I'm told Hearing Aid services are one of the very best Costco values.  If I ever get to the point of needing them, *I know where I'll be shopping*.


Dave, we ALL know where you'll be shopping. For ANYthing.    OK, spoiler alert. Costco outing later today. So far, vitamins, coffee, rotisserie chicken on the list. It's anybody's guess how we'll get it to the usual $200-$300 final cost.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 10, 2019)

I spend just $364 at Sams Club the other day- a lot less than my normal $500+ .  I usually go about 4 x per year- each season. Once in a blue moon I might get just a couple of things in between IF I feel I really need to and I am in that area.

As for hearing aids, my husband needs one but we keep putting it off. When he finally decides he has to have one, that is one time we will make the long trip down to Costco and we will become a member if we have to.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2019)

I have my eyes on the Louisiana Grills vertical pellet smoker which goes on sale on 3/13/2019.  I will be away and hopefully it won't be sold out when I get back home.  Earlier this month when I wanted to buy 2 more motion sensor trash containers, they were sold out.   We bought one from a year ago and it is still functioning well and we have not even had a need to change out the batteries yet.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I have my eyes on the Louisiana Grills vertical pellet smoker which goes on sale on 3/13/2019.  I will be away and hopefully it won't be sold out when I get back home.


I've lusted after one of those for some years. Well, not really. Maybe for the money to buy all the meat that could go through one. I have Louisiana Grills  (+_ 450sq in) that I bought at least 15 years ago. It's still going strong. I haven't even had to replace the ignitor. Louisiana is made in that great Cajun city of Edmonton, Alberta of powder-coated 20 gauge steel as opposed to Brand 'T', made in China of 22 gauge painted material.  (Imo) a better cooker.  I don't smoke as much meat now as I once did, but the pellet smoker is certainly capable of doing it year round. Hope you can get one.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Dave, we ALL know where you'll be shopping. For ANYthing.    OK, spoiler alert. Costco outing later today. So far, vitamins, coffee, rotisserie chicken on the list. It's anybody's guess how we'll get it to the usual $200-$300 final cost.



No secret, huh?    I know it'll be easy to spend that $300+ on stuff.  The Spring gardening things are there, and some amazing deals on patio furniture.  They have a bar-height round fire pit table and chair set that has really caught my attention.  Spendy, but I'm an easy mark...  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I've lusted after one of those for some years. Well, not really. Maybe for the money to buy all the meat that could go through one. I have Louisiana Grills  (+_ 450sq in) that I bought at least 15 years ago. It's still going strong. I haven't even had to replace the ignitor. Louisiana is made in that great Cajun city of Edmonton, Alberta of powder-coated 20 gauge steel as opposed to Brand 'T', made in China of 22 gauge painted material.  (Imo) a better cooker.  I don't smoke as much meat now as I once did, but the pellet smoker is certainly capable of doing it year round. Hope you can get one.
> 
> Jim


Our friends bought a different brand from Costco earlier, Traeger, and they loved it.  The issue with their smoker is that the temperature says one thing and the meat comes out still mooing.   We checked Traeger out and prefer the looks of the Louisian Grill vertical pellet smoker.... plus as you said not made in China. .


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I have my eyes on the Louisiana Grills vertical pellet smoker which goes on sale on 3/13/2019.  I will be away and hopefully it won't be sold out when I get back home.  Earlier this month when I wanted to buy 2 more motion sensor trash containers, they were sold out.   We bought one from a year ago and it is still functioning well and we have not even had a need to change out the batteries yet.



You might be able to order it online during the sale period, so you won't miss out. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> You might be able to order it online during the sale period, so you won't miss out.
> 
> Dave


Don't want to pay for delivery.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Don't want to pay for delivery.



Sometimes the online price includes that, for the same price as in the Warehouse.  Can't hurt to check, right?  

Or you could ask a neighbor to pick one up for you.  I'm sure you're not the only one in your neighborhood who shops at Costco. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Sometimes the online price includes that, for the same price as in the Warehouse.  Can't hurt to check, right?
> 
> Or you could ask a neighbor to pick one up for you.  I'm sure you're not the only one in your neighborhood who shops at Costco.
> 
> Dave


My husband is home as I am traveling to see my son.  He does not like to do anything without me.  As he calls it, he is my ward.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2019)

am1 said:


> What do people pay for the 1.75l of kirkland vodka.  I paid $11 yesterday which included the 10% alcohol tax.  Smirnoff is about $18 or $19 all in at the same place.  I drink neither so have no idea which one is better but the price seemed right.  Cheaper then I had seen it before.



It’s been awhile since I bought it. I think the Kirkland is better than the Smirnoff, but the Smirnoff vanilla is really good. Can’t get that at Costco, though.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Sometimes the online price includes that, for the same price as in the Warehouse.  Can't hurt to check, right?
> 
> Or you could ask a neighbor to pick one up for you.  I'm sure you're not the only one in your neighborhood who shops at Costco.
> 
> Dave


I checked it online and yes, it includes shipping and delivery!  Hopefully the offer is extended to Costco.com comes March 13.  The manufacturer's site says assembled product is 143 lbs so we are definitely going to order online instead of trying to haul the thing on our own.


----------



## Magic1962 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have finally taken the time to read all the statements, stories on Costco shopping....  we have always shopped at Sams Club...  the nearest one is 35 miles away....   there is a Costco probably about the same distance....we go probably 4 times a year...  not real Alcohol drinkers...   honestly it sounds like Costco is the go to place to shop... and I know its preference...  but IS Costco a better shopping experience....   Dave


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 11, 2019)

Magic1962 said:


> ...  but IS Costco a better shopping experience....   Dave



Not sure if it's any better than Sam's Club but in my experience although Costco offers some good buys the actual shopping experience is not good.  Always crowded, many rude and inconsiderate customers, blocking lanes as if they are the only customers in the store.  I like the deals but don't really enjoy shopping there.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2019)

Magic1962 said:


> I have finally taken the time to read all the statements, stories on Costco shopping....  we have always shopped at Sams Club...  the nearest one is 35 miles away....   there is a Costco probably about the same distance....we go probably 4 times a year...  not real Alcohol drinkers...   honestly it sounds like Costco is the go to place to shop... and I know its preference...  but IS Costco a better shopping experience....   Dave



The decision of whether to shop at one place or the other is a personal choice.  I am a Costco fan (no surprise) because of my long history of being involved with the company.  I like how Costco treats its Members, their Employees, and the overall quality experience of shopping there.  I have been into Sam's Club a number of times over the years, and at one point I actually had a membership (Shocker, I know.  We were traveling for a year in an RV, and the locations we traveled didn't offer a Costco at the time.). Overall, I felt the merchandise quality wasn't up to the same standard as Costco.  When that membership expired I didn't renew it.  Sam's membership offers a few perks nowadays that Costco doesn't, and vice versa.  So it bears exploring.

The best way to know if it's worth it to YOU is to try it.  It'll cost you $60 to find out.  You have zero to lose - membership fees are FULLY REFUNDABLE at any point during the membership year, if you don't feel it's worth it to you.  So you'd have time to try it out, experience the good things you've been reading about, and compare it to your Sam's experience.  Compare merchandise quality between the two.  Your membership also lets you shop on Costco.com, where you can find great deals on travel and rental cars, too, in addition to a lot of items that are not available in the local warehouse.  If you think it's not enough to keep it, then just cancel the membership and get your $60 back, or let it expire.  There is also nothing that says you can't have a membership at both places.  It all comes down to how you shop, and what is important to you.

Dave

P.S. In reply to Zinger's comment above - go to the Mall on a Saturday afternoon and you'll have the same experience.  The same people are shopping there.  The best times to shop at Costco are at the dinner hour or later, or any weekday afternoon around 3, and those crowds are way down. Weekend days are the worst time to go. Just like with rush hour traffic, you have to decide how bad you want to deal with it.


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 11, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> The best times to shop at Costco are at the dinner hour or later, or any weekday afternoon around 3, and those crowds are way down. Weekend days are the worst time to go. Just like with rush hour traffic, you have to decide how bad you want to deal with it.



Not at the Costco's I've shopped at in AZ, about the only time of the day where the crowds start to die down are during the last hour of the shopping day.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2019)

zinger1457 said:


> Not at the Costco's I've shopped at in AZ, about the only time of the day where the crowds start to die down are during the last hour of the shopping day.



I’d be curious to know if the crowds at Sam’s there are any better, or less rude, if trying to get to the same merchandise. (Does Sam’s even do free food samples?) The closest in my experience is the grocery aisles at WalMart. In my town, the shoppers there are the worst I’ve ever seen anywhere. I don’t shop there unless I absolutely have to. YMMV, of course.

Dave


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 11, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I’d be curious to know if the crowds at Sam’s there are any better, or less rude, if trying to get to the same merchandise. (Does Sam’s even do free food samples?) The closest in my experience is the grocery aisles at WalMart. In my town, the shoppers there are the worst I’ve ever seen anywhere. I don’t shop there unless I absolutely have to. YMMV, of course.



Haven't been inside a Sam's in years so not sure how the crowds are but since they have closed a lot of their stores I'm guessing not so crowded.  The food samples at Costco are a big part of the problem IMO, they cause an aisle block where ever they are set up.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2019)

zinger1457 said:


> Haven't been inside a Sam's in years so not sure how the crowds are but since they have closed a lot of their stores I'm guessing not so crowded.  The food samples at Costco are a big part of the problem IMO, they cause an aisle block where ever they are set up.



I agree. It happens at my local Costco too. I tend to avoid that part of the store unless I need something specific. But to be honest, the same thing happens at my Safeway. I think people are just unaware. 

Dave


----------



## Magic1962 (Mar 11, 2019)

wow ok thanks for the feedback  and Sams does offer samples....   but we tend to usually steer away from them....  Dave


----------



## pittle (Mar 11, 2019)

We shop both.  Sam's is 5 miles from us and with their card, we get 5% Cash Back for gas, so that is our gas station. Since we are basically there, we will run in and pick up something we need. Many items are the same but some brands are different.  We like certain items better at each and so go to each at least once a month to stock up.  Tuesday mornings are the best time to shop at the Costco that is 10 miles from us.  Any morning is great at Sam's because we have the Plus Membership and can go between 8-10 AM.  I have the store almost to myself.    10:00 is opening time for regular members.  Sam's has the Scan & Go feature that I like.Sam's does do tastings.  I seldom try anything at either Sam's or Costco.

We have been Sam's members since 1989, but when we moved to AZ, there was a Costco 10 miles away and we thought we would try it. We like it, but it is not on the regular path that we use.  We have to make a point to go there.  Hubby loves the Kirkland Strawberry spread and the pre-cooked bacon, so when we are low on either of these, we make a Costco trip.  I like many of their clothing brands too.  Their Optical department is nice and the glasses are reasonably priced.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 11, 2019)

We were Sam's Club members for years until about a year after we moved to Florida and found we liked the BJ's here better. For years we had heard people we knew say that they preferred Costco but for some reason we never tried Costco. Our BJ's membership was going to run out in January and in November I found a special offer online for a Costco membership so we decided why not give it a try. We have joined the cult! 

That my husband has become an avid Costco shopper is nothing short of hysterically funny to me. This is the man who once wanted to know why he had to go with me to buy shoes for him. He once had to call me from the office to ask what size clothes he wore when they were ordering everyone safety outfits for a special job. 

Him willingly dealing with the Costco parking lot on a regular basis is nothing short of a marvel to me. According to my husband parking spots close up magically appear for me wherever we go. He on the other hand just accepts his fate and will take the first spot he sees no matter how far away it is. Even my magical ability to find a parking space doesn't work all that often at our Costco. The way I would describe our Costco's parking lot is by using one of my husband's favorite lines. That it is enough to make the Pope swear right after mass on Easter Sunday. He drops me at the door and parks the car. Normally when he does that at other places he would still be grumbling about the parking lot when he joined me. At our Costco it's more like he "once again emerged victorious from the fray."


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 11, 2019)

Bucky said:


> We don’t have a Costco close to us so every time we go to “town” we stop at one and pick up two loafs of their *Cranberry Walnut bread* and two rotisserie chickens. We cut the loafs in half and freeze them. Use them for either regular toast or French toast. We pluck the chickens and put small portions in plastic bags and freeze. We then use it for tacos when the mood strikes.



I'm going to have to look for this, never seen it there.  Sounds really good!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 11, 2019)

DaveNW, can you please ask your wife why Costco doesn't have an "express" checkout lane for people with just a few items. Also, it would be great if they instituted the self-check phone app that Sam's Club has.  Our new Costco is much more conveniently located to our home so we've switched from Sam's Club to Costco, but I do miss the self-check lanes and the phone app at Sam's Club.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2019)

Magic1962 said:


> I have finally taken the time to read all the statements, stories on Costco shopping....  we have always shopped at Sams Club...  the nearest one is 35 miles away....   there is a Costco probably about the same distance....we go probably 4 times a year...  not real Alcohol drinkers...   honestly it sounds like Costco is the go to place to shop... and I know its preference...  but IS Costco a better shopping experience....   Dave




I was just speaking with a friend of mine today who lives in NJ and they just opened a Costco there and she said it is pretty much the same as Sam's Club. Except- no Vodka at our Sam's Club.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 11, 2019)

Karen G said:


> DaveNW, can you please ask your wife why Costco doesn't have an "express" checkout lane for people with just a few items. Also, it would be great if they instituted the self-check phone app that Sam's Club has.  Our new Costco is much more conveniently located to our home so we've switched from Sam's Club to Costco, but I do miss the self-check lanes and the phone app at Sam's Club.



I saw self-check out stations maybe about 6-8, at the Issaquah Costco a couple of weeks ago.  This is right across the street from corporate HQ, so maybe they're going to be implemented later at other locations?  I'm not sure if they were "express" though for a max # of items;  I had too many items, so went thru regular cashier.

I have not noticed self-checkout at other Seattle area Costcos, but I don't go to the other ones all that often.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2019)

Karen G said:


> DaveNW, can you please ask your wife why Costco doesn't have an "express" checkout lane for people with just a few items. Also, it would be great if they instituted the self-check phone app that Sam's Club has.  Our new Costco is much more conveniently located to our home so we've switched from Sam's Club to Costco, but I do miss the self-check lanes and the phone app at Sam's Club.



Karen, I believe Costco tried the self check thing but people complained it was too much trouble to use. I never saw it, so can’t speak to that. The best answer I ever got about express lines had to do with payroll staffing. It cost too much to have an expensive clerk manning a checkout lane for small orders.

Next time you’re in your warehouse, stop by Membership and pick up a Tell Us What You Think card. It’s a comment card, and they have a drop box for them. Warehouse Management reads every card. If enough people ask for something, it might happen. That’s a great way to get them to start selling a certain product again, after it was deleted.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> I saw self-check out stations maybe about 6-8, at the Issaquah Costco a couple of weeks ago.  This is right across the street from corporate HQ, so maybe they're going to be implemented later at other locations?  I'm not sure if they were "express" though for a max # of items;  I had too many items, so went thru regular cashier.
> 
> I have not noticed self-checkout at other Seattle area Costcos, but I don't go to the other ones all that often.



They may be testing those to see how they do. Issaquah gets a lot of cool stuff other warehouses don’t see.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 11, 2019)

The Issaquah Costco, i.e. the mothership, put the self checkout lanes in last fall, I think.  The new Costco in Redmond, the next closest one, does not have them.   They do speed things up a lot, especially since we usually only get a few items.  However, the Issaquah store is the most crowded one around and I will only go in there weekday, mid-morning.  The Redmond store is much less crowded and I will even get gas there on a weekend, something I wouldn't even think about in Issaquah.  

Sue


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 11, 2019)

Personally I hate the self checkout lines at Safeway, Fred Meyer, etc. I never use them. I would prefer they restore the clerk manned lines and take out the self checkout. Better to employ more people. Many times at Costco and only have 1 or 2 items folks pass me to the front of the line. I return the favor when I have  full cart and folks behind me have only 1 or 2 items.

Being retired we can choice when to go to Costco. We try to avoid all weekends or the couple days right after pay day. Tuesday or Thursday mornings seem to be good days. Recently I was going to Costco and Patti asked me to wait until she could go with me on Saturday. I asked if she really wanted to go on a Saturday right after a pay day. Without any hesitation she encouraged me to go without her.

One pet peeve is the folks that shop and then decide to stop and have lunch on the way out. You end of with lots of full carts blocking things around the tables. We eat first and then shop.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> One pet peeve is the folks that shop and then decide to stop and have lunch on the way out. You end of with lots of full carts blocking things around the tables. We eat first and then shop.



In warmer places, like Hawaii, the Food Court is outside. I like that, because the full carts are outside too. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 11, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> In warmer places, like Hawaii, the Food Court is outside. I like that, because the full carts are outside too.
> 
> Dave



Even there we eat first. That way you do not have to worry about your frozen or refrigerated items.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 12, 2019)

We have been Sams Club members and were just not impressed. They had a quirk at least at that time of not accepting I believe VISA! If memory serves me, which it usually doesn’t, they only accepted Discover cards. Made it inconvenient for us.

We are now members at BJ’s and Costco. We joined BJ’s when they first opened many years ago because they are only 8 miles from our home. Been pretty happy over the years but I wouldn’t say impressed.

Costco is a different story. Their bakery, seafood and meat selection is superior to the nicest grocery/meat markets around. Great selection and cuts you just won’t find elsewhere, at least in the area we live. The last time we were there my wife had to literally pull me away from a cold section that had nothing but Pork Belly in it! Now, if the were only closer we would be junkies for sure. But the closest one is about 25 miles so we only plan a trip every two or three months.

My turn offs are the long checkout lines with no self checkouts available. But, in all fairness, their cashiers are superior to most places and the lines move relatively quickly. But, the major turn off has nothing to do with them. It’s the rude people that go there! Navigating the isles can be hazardous to one’s health if not watching closely and being a defensive driver! People either walk or stand in the aisles totally oblivious to those around them. It’s like their first trip to Disneyland. All they can see is that they have arrived in the Magic Kingdom. Makes it nearly impossible to just dash in and dash out without making a trip to the ER.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 12, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> The best times to shop at Costco are at the dinner hour



Shhhhhh!!!! The evening dinner time period of 7:30-8:30 is my super secret time to shop at Costco. Very few people, you can see all the merchandise, no carts blocking the aisles, quick check out; it's like Costco heaven. And when you're done you still have time to get gas with....(gasp, dare I say it).....NO LINES!


----------



## bluehende (Mar 12, 2019)

Bucky said:


> Costco is a different story. Their bakery, seafood and meat selection is superior to the nicest grocery/meat markets around. Great selection and cuts you just won’t find elsewhere, at least in the area we live. *The last time we were there my wife had to literally pull me away from a cold section that had nothing but Pork Belly in it! *
> .




For me it is those prime steaks.  I usually only pull the trigger for special occasions, but I do linger and pine over them every time.  I was lucky enough one time to get a sale on strips that were not prime, but man I beleive the butcher grabbed the wrong cryovac and cut up some.  I took almost 20 lbs and enjoyed every one.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2019)

bluehende said:


> For me it is those prime steaks.  I usually only pull the trigger for special occasions, but I do linger and pine over them every time.  I was lucky enough one time to get a sale on strips that were not prime, but man I beleive the butcher grabbed the wrong cryovac and cut up some.  I took almost 20 lbs and enjoyed every one.



Watch for the coupon booklet.  They often have sale prices on excellent cuts of meat. When they do, we stock up.  The Seal-a-Meal machine and little chest freezer in the garage that I was hassled about buying all those years ago have more than paid for themselves. 

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 12, 2019)

bluehende said:


> For me it is those prime steaks.  I usually only pull the trigger for special occasions, but I do linger and pine over them every time.  I was lucky enough one time to get a sale on strips that were not prime, but man I beleive the butcher grabbed the wrong cryovac and cut up some.  I took almost 20 lbs and enjoyed every one.


While we are not fortunate enough to have a Costco close by, our local Sam's has been consistently the best source in these parts for meats.  
I mention this because I wonder if Costco and Sam's are using their meat departments as yet another attraction to lure in shoppers.  
Whatever the explanation is, good meat makes for happy customers. 
Like Grogg...


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 12, 2019)

Our favorite meats are:
- Prime grade ribeye caps. We cook these in our air fryer and the oil drips away while the outside is nice and crispy.  Full of flavor.
- Pork belly.  I use it for cooking sisig pork.  It is a Filippino recipe which I learned from a restaurant chef here.  I cut off most of the fats on the outside of each strip first before boiling in water for an hour with black peppercorn, garlic powder and a quarter teaspoon of salt.  Cut into bite size and put them into an air fryer which drains off alot of the oil.  Lastly stir fry into a pot with diced onions, lime juice, freshly ground black pepper and a little white wine.  Yum.
- Jumbo crab meat.  I make these into crab cakes with hardly any fillers. Any fillers is just to gel the crab meat together. 1 pound makes 4 crab cakes.  We bought 12 cans/lbs of these about a month ago.  Their expiration is a year out and we have a super cold meat drawer (32 degrees) where these go into.  I have already cooked 6 tubs of these.  I am visiting my son this week and we are headed out to Costco tomorrow to buy crab meat to make crab cakes and he is going to pick up beef to make beef chow fun.

We did not use to be Costco shoppers but now you cannot peel our membership cards off our hands.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2019)

I have to give Costco credit.  I purchased a Dell through them 22 months ago.  It was still covered by the extended warranty that Costco has (when just paying for it on your Costco Citibank card), but is not longer covered by Dell's 1 year warranty.  Well the screen stopped working 95% of the time.  It works as soon as you turn it on, but it gets hot and it stops working. 

Costco is completely refunding me my money.  They will treat it like I returned it within 90 days.  Their concierge center declared it unfixable and thus they are refunding me my money.

Thank goodness for Costco.  At least I am getting my $800 back to buy a brand new one.  Not getting a Dell.  I am 0 for 3 on them.  Trying something else.  Hopefully I will have better luck with that then with Dell.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Thank goodness for Costco.  At least I am getting my $800 back to buy a brand new one.  Not getting a Dell.  I am 0 for 3 on them.  Trying something else.  Hopefully I will have better luck with that then with Dell.




Good for them, and for you.  They want you to be happy, and in this case, the best thing is to let you buy something else.  Hope you find the right machine.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 19, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have to give Costco credit.  I purchased a Dell through them 22 months ago.  It was still covered by the extended warranty that Costco has (when just paying for it on your Costco Citibank card), but is not longer covered by Dell's 1 year warranty.  Well the screen stopped working 95% of the time.  It works as soon as you turn it on, but it gets hot and it stops working.
> 
> Costco is completely refunding me my money.  They will treat it like I returned it within 90 days.  Their concierge center declared it unfixable and thus they are refunding me my money.
> 
> Thank goodness for Costco.  At least I am getting my $800 back to buy a brand new one.  Not getting a Dell.  I am 0 for 3 on them.  Trying something else.  Hopefully I will have better luck with that then with Dell.



Talking about Dell.  I have not had good luck with Dell and somewhat better success with HP.  Similarly, my 1 year Dell warranty was up on my laptop but within 2 years with Costco when I had a hardware problem.  The Costco's tech person on the phone to walk me through testing my laptop, which was really quite stupid to someone who has been in IT forever, leading teams including IT operations, and knew what I was talking when I called with the problem.  I did try to talk them out of trying to make me do stuff and put me directly to Dell instead.  The Costco support person finally did and I got to put through to Dell.  Dell person wanted me to do the same checks all over again. Sigh.  Finally Dell sent me a box and had me send the laptop back in it.  Well, Dell did not solve the problem when it came back. I limped along for another 2 months before going through the same process of calling Costco. This time Costco did not give me grief and put me directly to Dell.  Dell similarly just skipped the step of asking me to check and asked me to mail it back to them again.  Fortunately I retained the cardboard box and mailed it back to them.  This time they fixed it when it returned to me but the problem came back within a month.  I unscrewed the laptop, put super glue on the power adapter receptor and it worked again.  I have to go through this every 2 months or so.  It is a basic Dell design flaw.  I won't buy another Dell laptop again.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi, I’m Amycurl, and I’m a Costco addict. It has been three days since my last visit.

Oh, I’m sorry....this isn’t the support group meeting? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Hi, I’m Amycurl, and I’m a Costco addict. It has been three days since my last visit.
> 
> Oh, I’m sorry....this isn’t the support group meeting?
> 
> ...



Hi Amy.  They say the first step is admitting you have a problem, but there is no problem with being a Costco addict. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 20, 2019)

I am proud to say I learned from TUG again!  Today we went to Costco to pick up a few things, including a motion sensor trash can which we love.  We own one from a year ago and it is still going strong without a battery change yet.  We missed the sale last month and it was sold out, but we really want another one so we picked one up.  Before long, our bill was running up to around $300.  I had 2 vouchers, one from Visa rebate and the other for Costco Executive membership rebate.  I bought a box of Vietnamese Pho bowls (pack of 6) - first time trying it, and paid for it with our $239 Costco Executive membership certificate and got  $230+ in change.  My husband said "You told me that TUG told you that you can get the Visa rebate in cash.  Do you want me to put the rest of the shopping on the Visa card?"  You see, my husband has no patience in queueing up or for anything that takes time so I just wanted him to use the Visa certificate and then top up with his Visa card.   I was surprised he asked and I said "YES!"  We got the $120 in cash from membership services. Score!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 24, 2019)

Okay Dave here we go. My last trip to Costco with my husband almost had me keeling over from shock when he reminded me that we get 4% back while I was looking at the outfits for our 2 year old granddaughter who will be here next month. One time, just one time, I read him the posts in this thread about how we get those discounts and now he is the one telling me! And on the way out of the store he jokingly said that maybe he should have come on his own as we spend a whole lot more when I come with him. Of course we do because I only go with him about once a month and load us when I go up whereas he goes to Costco twice a week and may only come home with a few things. Yes the man who can't find a decent parking spot to save himself and when he does it is a newsworthy event goes willingly to Costco twice a week!

That trip I wanted to buy an apple pie because some of you said how good they are but they were out of them. He remembered to look at the pies the next time he was there and called to ask me if I still wanted one. It was so good. Because they are so big and there is only the two of us we gave some to our neighbors and he took some to his small group at Church that night. I told him I would ask on TUG if anyone has done it or knows if you can freeze part of a pie?

So yesterday he went to Costco to pick up a prescription. It was $12.84. He also had to stop at Walmart for something so while he was there he took the prescription papers in with him and asked how much it would be there. It was over twice what Costco charged! 

We each had check ups and blood work done recently and had a doctor's visit on Thursday to go over the results. His vitamin D was very low which really surprised both of us. If I had his numbers it would have come as no surprise to either one of us. We live in Florida and he has a beautiful tan everywhere his swimsuit doesn't cover from walking in the pool for an hour every day. It isn't often that he misses a day. I am glow in the dark white and shun the sun except in small doses because I burn. Plus he usually takes a multivitamin every day and I have been really bad for a while now about remembering to take mine. If any of you haven't had your vitamin D level checked don't assume it's fine because you get your daily dose of sunshine and take a multivitamin. Getting adequate vitamin D is really important to your health.

You may remember me saying how good the corned beef was that we got at Costco for St. Patrick's Day and that we wanted to get another one while they still had them. He didn't come home with just one corned beef yesterday, he bought two. Why two? They were $5 off. So Alien Jim, aka my husband, looked for two smaller ones in the 4 pound range and got $5 off each. And don't forget that 4%! Not quite 5 months of being a Costco shopper has done what I never would have believed was even possible after being married to him for 41 years.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 24, 2019)

Freezing a pie depends on the pie, but apple should freeze well. The key lime? Maybe not so much...

Also, the only underlying condition they found when I inexplicably broke my hip last year was a vitamin D deficiency. So now I take mega doses...from Costco, of course!

Costco is a magical, wonderful place...my new fave is the local honey!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 24, 2019)

To the OP, we just received our Costco cash card from our last cruise on the Celebrity Edge Cruise.

It was only $400 dollars. Loved those Costco Travel Rewards Dollars.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 24, 2019)

We freeze apple pie all the time.  Is it as good as fresh.....absolutely not.  It is however still good.  The crust gets soggy.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 24, 2019)

Jimmy Kimmel talks Costco, pretty funny.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 24, 2019)

_Idle thought: Is Dave Guillermo?_


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 24, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Okay Dave here we go.



Jan, admit it, that Kool-Aid doesn't taste too bad, does it?  

I am really pleased to hear you're growing in your awareness of the good Costco brings to your life.  It's easy to get overwhelmed by the choices, and (of course) Costco would love for you to spend every penny you have at their warehouses.  But truth be told, sometimes other stores may have better pricing on things.  On a day to day basis, however, Costco usually wins - for the things they sell.  In my world, Costco is the first stop when I'm on the lookout for some specific thing I know I need.  I'll buy from other stores, too, if the same item is cheaper elsewhere.  But it's not always just about price.  By and large, Costco's version is usually bigger, better, has better features, or in some way is a better value than the same thing sold elsewhere.  Many times as part of a Costco pitch, a manufacturer will include an extra item in the package, that doesn't come with it at other stores.  This is quite often the case with electronics, where the Costco bundle may have a carrying case, or a memory card, or a better camera lense, or some extra RAM, or something that makes it a better deal.  To add that extra item into a purchase elsewhere might end up driving up the cost even more, making the Costco purchase an even better deal.  And don't forget that return policy - if you don't like it, change your mind, or outright hate the product, you can return it for a full refund.  Other stores just don't do that.

The Costco apple pie is really good, isn't it?  And for $9 you can't really go wrong.  Yes, it will freeze well.  You might try cutting one into individual serving sizes for the two of you, and freezing it into packages that could be used when you want pie for dessert.  It's a nice way to stretch it over time, so you're not eating more pie than you want because it is sitting there.  (So if a pie cuts into eight slices, make four packages of two slices.  Freeze three of the packages, and thaw them whenever you feel like apple pie for dessert.)  You can do the same with the Chicken Pot Pie from the Costco deli, too.  Same size as the apple pie.  Way too much for two people, but baked, cooled, cut, and frozen into portions, it makes a great quick meal later on.

The Costco Pharmacy is one of the better bargains they offer.  I receive my regular prescriptions in the mail, but any "on the day" prescriptions I get I have sent to Costco for pickup later.  The only caveat to that is sometimes Costco may not have odd medicines in stock, or it may take time for them to get insurance authorization for things.  I try and wait a day to make sure things are ready for pickup before waiting to get it right then and there.

I agree about Vitamin D.  Mine was also low last year, (no surprise, living in the Pacific Northwest.)  My doctor wanted me to take 10,000iu a day for awhile, to bring things up.  Hard to do without taking several Vitamin D pills, which is hard for me.  I opted for liquid Vitamin D drops from GNC.  It comes in 4000iu per drop.  So I take three drops one day, and two drops the next, which averages out to 10000 per day.  (Sounds odd, but I just sprinkle them on the back of my hand, then lick it off, and it's done. It's tasteless, so goes easy.  Weird method, but works.)  My Vitamin D numbers have improved greatly.



Jan M. said:


> Not quite 5 months of being a Costco shopper has done what I never would have believed was even possible after being married to him for 41 years.



I'm very proud of Jim. He's proving by example exactly what Costco wants a happy member to look and act like.  Not every shopping trip has to be a cart full.  Sometimes you just need a few items.  I do that all the time, and I'm in Costco several days a week.  My latest find is frozen fish sticks, a big bag currently on sale for $7.99.  We tend to eat a lot of fish, and like varieties we can do easily. I got a bag to try out, we liked them quite a bit.  I went back and got three more bags, currently in the freezer.  So we're set for having fish and chips for quite awhile.  (Have we talked about the magic of an Air Fryer?  Frozen fish sticks and frozen french fries come out perfectly, and they're done in a fraction of the time of trying to do them in the oven.  Bonus - you don't heat up the kitchen by using the stove.)

This reminds me, I need to go to Costco today.  My car needs gas, and it's the cheapest prices in town.  You know you get a rebate on gas, too, right?  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 24, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> _Idle thought: Is Dave Guillermo?_



Nope.  He dresses better than I do.  My clothes come from Costco...  

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2019)

bluehende said:


> We freeze apple pie all the time.  Is it as good as fresh.....absolutely not.  It is however still good.  The crust gets soggy.


You can rebake them.  I freeze everything... and if it is something that was crispy before it went into the freezer, I re-bake it in the oven to make it crispy before eating it.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 27, 2019)

RX8 said:


> View attachment 11006



My wife and I consider going to Costco a date. It's sad, but any place is a date when you don't have your kids with you.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2019)

We have never liked Costco Apple Pie. Too sweet for our taste. Because of that we have only bought pumpkin pie from Costco. Today they had a Sour Cherry Pie. It was not sweet. Not as sour as the ones I make. But I can not make one for the price Costco charges. I just wish it had more cherries and less filling cherry sauce.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 30, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> The Issaquah Costco, i.e. the mothership, put the self checkout lanes in last fall, I think.  The new Costco in Redmond, the next closest one, does not have them.   They do speed things up a lot, especially since we usually only get a few items.  However, the Issaquah store is the most crowded one around and I will only go in there weekday, mid-morning.  The Redmond store is much less crowded and I will even get gas there on a weekend, something I wouldn't even think about in Issaquah.
> 
> Sue



I went into the 'mothership' today on a Saturday morning; something I avoid at all costs.  My mother found a pair of jeans there yesterday, loved them and wanted another pair before they were gone.  We got there at 10am, a half hour after opening, and the lines were already massive.  However, the self checkout lanes were open with no waiting.  We grabbed the jeans and checked out in 5 minutes.  The jeans were $15.  

Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2019)

I just got back from my own trip to our local Costco. NOT the Mothership.  But slammin' busy on a Saturday afternoon.  I found a parking place as close to the door as I ever have, just waiting for me to drive right into the space.  Guy was wheeling carts up near the door, so I snagged the one in front without missing a step.  The person on the Front Door who checks to make sure you have your card knew me, and we said Hi to each other as I walked in - no card flashing required.  I wandered around the warehouse for awhile, picking up the few items I knew I needed, and I wandered through the clothing tables to see if there was something I couldn't live without.  I found a pair of Kirkland-branded swim shorts at a great price, so I snagged a pair. Held them up and they looked a bit oversized, so I bought the next size smaller. (Tried them on at home and they fit perfectly.  I'll be "representing" during my Mexico cruise in May. ) Wandered through the live plants, but selected none - they're not what I wanted.  Meandered past the frozen foods, deli foods, and refrigerated foods, dodging the hordes waiting for free samples of things I didn't want.  I cruised along the fresh deli case to see if there was anything in there I could throw in the oven for dinner.  Found a Mac and Cheese thing I've had before and liked, so I grabbed it. (It'll go well with the marinated chicken I've got soaking in the fridge.)  I went through the pet food aisle, hoping they'd have my dog's favorite treats - they didn't.  Made my way along the outer wall to the front end, and walked right up to a Cashier who had no line.  Handed over my card, watched as he scanned my six items, and I was out the door.  The entire trip took maybe fifteen minutes, and I spent less than $75.  Sometimes Costco is really easy.  Other times, not so much. 

Dave


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 2, 2019)

Annoyed with Costco this week.  The chicken cordon bleu, frozen, 6 to a box and individually wrapped, are GONE from my Costco.  They were such a handy and easy meal for feeding the kids in my quest to put dinner in the table without having to actually cook anything. Sigh.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> Annoyed with Costco this week.  The chicken cordon bleu, frozen, 6 to a box and individually wrapped, are GONE from my Costco.  They were such a handy and easy meal for feeding the kids in my quest to put dinner in the table without having to actually cook anything. Sigh.



Are they deleted, or just out of stock?  It could be they're backordered, and will return soon.  Stop at the Member Services desk and ask if they can check to see if the item is deleted.  For as popular as that is, I'd be very surprised if it was deleted.  I've known situations where a product needed to be reworked, or packaging is changed, or even the manufacturer changes, so the item is gone for a time.  But when it returns, it is usually better than it was before.

Not sure if we've talked about this, but when you see something at Costco you like, look at the price card hanging above the item.  If there is an asterisk (*) in the upper-right corner of the card, that item is Pending Delete.  That means that in its present form, it will be going away.  It could also mean it's never coming back.  But as I explained above, sometimes it's just because the item is being reworked.  When in doubt, stop at Member Services and ask about it.  They can check the computer to find out the status.

If there is a Plus Sign (+) in the corner, it often means that is the last one of that item.  Buy it, or do without, because you probably won't be seeing it again.  It won't be coming back.

If there is ever any price ending in other than .99 cents, it's a markdown price (on non-food items.)  They do that to try and clear out the remainder of a product that is going away.  So if you see a price ending in .77, .50, or even .00, get it before it's gone.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 2, 2019)

I have started doing more shopping at WINCO. It is an employee owned discount, large box grocer. I get my oranges and apples for under $1.00 per pound. Way cheaper than COSTCO. I also buy my blueberries at WINCO for several dollars less per 18 ounces than COSTCO. Milk is the same price but I only have to buy 1 gallon at a time and not 2 like COSTCO. Now COSTCO has stopped carrying my favorite Plain FAGE 0 Greek Yogurt. But WINCO carries it. We have started price shopping Chicken and Beef. On sale we get them much cheaper at Fred Meyer (Kroger) and WINCO. The chicken is the same Brand Names and the Beef is high quality.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Are they deleted, or just out of stock?  It could be they're backordered, and will return soon.  Stop at the Member Services desk and ask if they can check to see if the item is deleted.  For as popular as that is, I'd be very surprised if it was deleted.  I've known situations where a product needed to be reworked, or packaging is changed, or even the manufacturer changes, so the item is gone for a time.  But when it returns, it is usually better than it was before.
> 
> Not sure if we've talked about this, but when you see something at Costco you like, look at the price card hanging above the item.  If there is an asterisk (*) in the upper-right corner of the card, that item is Pending Delete.  That means that in its present form, it will be going away.  It could also mean it's never coming back.  But as I explained above, sometimes it's just because the item is being reworked.  When in doubt, stop at Member Services and ask about it.  They can check the computer to find out the status.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice! You're right, I should check.  

Our entire region quit carrying tri-tips.  I'm still not over that either. Lol


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> Thanks for the advice! You're right, I should check.
> 
> Our entire region quit carrying tri-tips.  I'm still not over that either. Lol



Could be a number of things:

Temporarily Out
Discontinued
Changing 3rd Party Vendors
Going to Kirkland Branded

The * in the top right corner of the price tag means the item is to be discontinued.  But that could also just mean the packaging is changing and they are getting a new item number.  It is always best to ask, and to put in a suggestion if you want something.  They do consider suggestions.

The markdown actually ends in a .97 not a .99 FYI.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Could be a number of things:
> 
> Temporarily Out
> Discontinued
> ...




I think we kind of said the same thing. 

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Apr 2, 2019)

My favorite (and DH's standard "scooby snack") are the Kirkland brand dried cherries, and they have been missing for *MONTHS* now. It is very sad.  I am in mourning. I can only hope and pray that they return. They periodically do this disappearing act. I wonder if it happens when they change suppliers? 

See also: THE ASIAN SNACK MIX


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2019)

Gee. There was a whole display case full of tri-tip at our Costco today. But thanks, Dave for refreshing me on the secret code on the price tags. I found a couple of soon-to-disappear items, but nothing I needed/wanted. We got out only $160 lighter. Good thing we didn't buy much.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Are they deleted, or just out of stock?  It could be they're backordered, and will return soon.  Stop at the Member Services desk and ask if they can check to see if the item is deleted.  For as popular as that is, I'd be very surprised if it was deleted.  I've known situations where a product needed to be reworked, or packaging is changed, or even the manufacturer changes, so the item is gone for a time.  But when it returns, it is usually better than it was before.
> 
> Not sure if we've talked about this, but when you see something at Costco you like, look at the price card hanging above the item.  If there is an asterisk (*) in the upper-right corner of the card, that item is Pending Delete.  That means that in its present form, it will be going away.  It could also mean it's never coming back.  But as I explained above, sometimes it's just because the item is being reworked.  When in doubt, stop at Member Services and ask about it.  They can check the computer to find out the status.
> 
> ...



Just read this to my husband. So now he knows to pay attention to the *'s, +'s and prices other than $. 99 on non food items. 

Hey Dave, I didn't buy myself that bigger TV I want but don't need. But I did buy one for our son as a housewarming present.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 3, 2019)

We have been buying the 28 count box of personal size Skinny Pop from Costco and they have disappeared.  Fortunately we found 30 count box from Amazon and we bought 4 of them.  It will last us for a while and hopefully Costco will bring them back.

One of our favorite seasonal items from Costco is the seasoned bone-in Ribeye Roast.  We make sure we buy them when they are on the shelf for the Thanksgiving season but have not found them in stock for Christmas or New Year.   I wish they are available all year around.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Apr 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Gee. There was a whole display case full of tri-tip at our Costco today. But thanks, Dave for refreshing me on the secret code on the price tags. I found a couple of soon-to-disappear items, but nothing I needed/wanted. We got out only $160 lighter. Good thing we didn't buy much.



They discontinued carrying the tri-tips in the Carolinas a couple of years ago.  Was told they were actually a good seller in my regular store but the decision was made by corporate and was for the entire region (guess the other stores didn't sell as many). Being from California originally I still miss that California cut of meat! I had such a wonderful and easy recipe for it too...using a rub and crock pot (which sound hideous but the tri-tip was cooked above the juices and came out perfectly, slightly rare plus browned due to the rub).


----------



## dayooper (Apr 3, 2019)

I really miss the Kirkland Rustic Tuscan spice blend they used sell. It’s been several years since they stocked it. It was great on almost everything from my spaghetti sauce to olive oil for bread dipping. Most of the items Costco has discontinued I can live without. That spice blend? Even though I know it’s gone, I still check for it every time I’m there.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 3, 2019)

Many times things disappear because the Contract between the Supplier and COSTCO has run. They may be in Contract negociations to renew/redo the Contract. Several years ago our local Costco ran out of the Red Lobster Cheddar Biscuits - our favorite. We asked and were told they would be back. They just did not know how long it would be for the new Contract. They checked in the computer and a Costco about 20 minutes away had some still in stock. So we went there and bought 3 boxes to tide us over.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2019)

dayooper said:


> I really miss the Kirkland Rustic Tuscan spice blend they used sell. It’s been several years since they stocked it. It was great on almost everything from my spaghetti sauce to olive oil for bread dipping. Most of the items Costco has discontinued I can live without. That spice blend? Even though I know it’s gone, I still check for it every time I’m there.


Hi Dayooper,

Check out www.vitacart.com and www.oakspringoutdoors.com.
They have what you are looking for.

Also, if you do a google search on Kirkland Rustic Tuscan Spice you will additionally get a lot of choices for Tuscan spices.

Buon Appetito.

Richard


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 10, 2019)

All the signs were there. 

Yesterday I picked my husband up at the airport from his trip to Ohio to help our son get some things done before they get moved in to the house they just bought. Before he left we had discussed him taking them to Costco. We thought they might want to join and he could get them stocked up on groceries like I always do when I'm there. He and our son went to Costco on Monday afternoon.

Clue #1.  Our son told me that his father even outdid me. I know what I typically spend so I'm thinking $100-$150 more because at Costco you are buying in larger quantities. That's fine.

Clue #2.  My husband told me that our son knows prices and what is a good deal. Yes I'm aware of that. It's one of several reasons why he does the family shopping, not his wife. My husband has gotten better about noticing what things cost but price isn't particularly relevant to him most of the time. Clearly there is a very good reason he has never been in charge of our finances.

Clue #3.  He made it a point to tell me about all the meat he bought them and that it had to be least $100 worth of meat. More than that I tell him. And I tell him that is good because I always load them up on meat as it is the most expensive part of the grocery budget.

Clue #4.  At this point I did ask how much he spent and he said he had the receipt. This is his normal answer but he didn't offer to get the receipt out and look. 

Clue #5.  Yesterday morning before they left for the airport when he called normally he would be totally focused on talking about what time and where I was to pick him up before anything else. Instead he was telling me how much of the fruit he bought that our 2 year old granddaughter ate for breakfast. We are both well aware of how much this kid loves fruit. Like it was important for me to pleased that he made sure to buy lots of fruit, vegetables and other healthy things for our granddaughters. I'm a soft touch when it comes to the girls. 

Clue #6.  He suggests on the way home from the airport that instead of eating dinner at home we go to Bahama Breeze. It will be happy hour and I do like the half priced apps and the Aruba Red!

So how much was the total on the Costco receipt he handed me when we were seated at Bahama Breeze? *$541.40! *I sat there in stunned silence looking over the 16+ inch receipt while listening to him tell me about his big Costco shopping spree. When he was done and breathing easy because I hadn't said anything about how much he spent he said I suppose everyone on TUG is going to hear about this. Yup

The only thing I did question was the two boxes of the Kirkland Signature protein bars he bought for our son. Our son works out and teaches a few classes at a Crossfit gym so eats the protein bars after he works out. Normally this is something my husband would refuse to buy so that surprised me. Our son looked at the ingredients in them, said they were good quality and told my husband what he normally pays. That was enough to convince my husband to put not just one box at $17.99 in the cart but two boxes. Our son said the savings on the protein bars alone was enough to make it worthwhile for them to get a Costco membership.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 10, 2019)

"In spite of him being an enabler I've managed to stay strong and not give in to temptation by staying the heck out of Costco as much as possible."

You can go on line and buy that TV from Costco and have it delivered.

https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=tv0408&EMID=B2C_2019_0408_TechDays


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> All the signs were there.
> 
> Our son said the savings on the protein bars alone was enough to make it worthwhile for them to get a Costco membership.




Jan, your husband is my new hero.   The entire warehouse concept has hit him, right between the eyes.  My biggest hope is that he put the purchase on your Costco Visa and Executive Membership account, so you get cash back for all his benevolence.  And $541 isn't really a lot to spend at Costco, unless it was ALL groceries. Your son is a lucky guy to have such willing parents.  Well, his father, anyway. 

Interesting that your son likes the Kirkland protein bars.  I'm not a fan.

How's that TV coming along?  

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 10, 2019)

@Jan M.  I enjoyed your story and want to ask if you were suspicious when you hit #6?


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Interesting that your son likes the Kirkland protein bars. I'm not a fan.



He said he likes the one kind he's tried so far. I'm sure they taste even better because they didn't cost him anything. Lol.



DaveNW said:


> And $541 isn't really a lot to spend at Costco, unless it was ALL groceries.



The only non food items were toilet paper, paper towels, dishwasher detergent and laundry detergent. The refrigerator/freezer and cupboards in their first house are definitely full! My husband and son both cook so they knew what they were doing when they shopped. The only frivolous items they bought were a big carton of Goldfish and a bag of Pirate's Booty for the girls. 



DaveNW said:


> How's that TV coming along?



No TV for me because I bought one for our son. I ordered it online from Costco and it's scheduled for delivery on Friday.

Our Costo Visa card is getting put to good use!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Our Costo Visa card is getting put to good use!



That’s good to hear. I don’t know if you know this, but you can log onto the Citi website for your card, and you can see the total of your Cash Back to date. Might take a bit of the sting out of the card balance. . 

Then you can stop at the Member Services desk in Costco and ask them to run your shopping history, to give you an idea of how much 2% you’ll get back on your Executive Member account. It adds up fast. If memory serves, spending $6000 a year gives back $120, which pays for your Executive account.

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 10, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> @Jan M.  I enjoyed your story and want to ask if you were suspicious when you hit #6?



Not in the least that's why I was so stunned I was speechless when he handed me the receipt. It's a good thing I didn't have a mouthful of that Aruba Red beer when I looked at it. 

What he spent isn't a problem and they did an excellent job in what they bought. It was just $200 more than the most I was expecting. We celebrated our 41st anniversary last month and before we got married my husband set down his rules for money. He said I'll hand over my paycheck and you do as you see fit. I don't ever want to find out the bills aren't getting paid and I want money when I hold out my hand. There have been a number of times over the years that he's traveled for his job and been gone anywhere from a week to a month at a time. Today you can take care of everything online but back then it was necessary for me to handle the money and I still do. My husband is a pretty low maintenance guy so if his idea of holding out his hand for money is spending $541.50 at Costco on groceries for our son and his family then I'll count my blessings that I'm married to a wonderful man.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Outstanding, Jan - congratulations on 41 years and counting!


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey Dave, we are thinking of buying an air fryer from Costco and remember you talking about them when the fish sticks were on sale at Costco. Someone I know posted pictures of the things they made in their air fryer and I commented that we had talked about getting one. They got the Gourmia model GAF-680 and I think paid $69 and change for it. Is there a better model you would recommend?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2019)

AND. . . from the *FOR WHAT IT's WORTH* Department, What was old is new again. . .

Many Costco's are putting back in, *Self Checkouts*. They were installed then removed some years ago, citing that they really didn't save shoppers time or reduce labor costs, They are being reinstalled at some locations. I haven't been to our local warehouse to check. 

Personally, it will be more convenient on the rare occasions that I only pick up a few items, but I can't imaging self-checking a full cart or worse, a big flat-bed loaded with goods for business use or resale. Time will tell if this lasts.

Jim


----------



## geoand (Jun 30, 2019)

I am another designated driver as I rarely drink alcohol although there isn’t a drink to strong for me


----------



## geoand (Jun 30, 2019)

Costco used to make the best peanut butter cookies. I gave up on asking them to start baking them again


----------



## isisdave (Jun 30, 2019)

Our Sam's Club has recently expanded self checkouts from 4 to about 10, although they're not all always open.  If you're shopping by yourself (i.e. no children "helping"), you can put everything in the cart with the barcode up and zap them all in seconds.  In fact, if you do that and go to a checker at either Sam's or Costco, you'll get a BIG smile. Leave it all in the cart.

Sam's also has an app that lets you scan with your phone as you shop, then just head for the door. My phone's scanner doesn't seem to work well with this one, and I don't know if it'll let you pick which credit card to use.

OTOH, after all the supermarkets installing and then removing self checkout, Ralphs put them back in. They still suck. They complain if you put your bag down before scanning the first item, and they complain if you do it afterward. It always requires intervention from a human. In Europe, they have these but they don't try to weigh the item to make sure you're not cheating, and it goes MUCH faster. Except a human has to approve a US, PIN-less credit card.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Hey Dave, we are thinking of buying an air fryer from Costco and remember you talking about them when the fish sticks were on sale at Costco. Someone I know posted pictures of the things they made in their air fryer and I commented that we had talked about getting one. They got the Gourmia model GAF-680 and I think paid $69 and change for it. Is there a better model you would recommend?



Sorry, but I can't really speak to air fryers at Costco. I know they're nicely made, and my spouse says they are rarely returned, if that helps.  I'd say give it a try, and if you don't like it, take it back.  That's what I'd do.  If you think you/they'd use it enough, then I'd say go ahead and get it.  You have nothing to lose.

When I checked pricing on air fryers last year, the ones Costco had were around $200, which I figured was way more than what I'd ever use.  I ended up buying a $75 multi-function design elsewhere that suits our needs pretty well.  It is an air fryer, broiler, and toaster oven, and who knows what-all else it does.  The settings I've used on it have worked really well.  What I don't like about it is the size.  It takes up a lot of counter space.  Since it gets used only every so often, I keep it in the garage, and bring it in when I want to use it.  Then I clean it up and put it back in the garage.  Easy breezy.  (Last night I used it for fish and chips made with those fish sticks we talked about.  Still tasty. )

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> AND. . . from the *FOR WHAT IT's WORTH* Department, What was old is new again. . .
> 
> *Many Costco's are putting back in, Self Checkouts. *They were installed then removed some years ago, citing that they really didn't save shoppers time or reduce labor costs, They are being reinstalled at some locations. I haven't been to our local warehouse to check.
> 
> ...



True statement. I'm told "They've improved." Not sure what that means.  I can't see somebody using it for a cart full - that's a lot of work.  For get-it-and-go things, like I often do, where I don't even have a cart - just an item or two in my hands, it'd be a good fit.  I dislike waiting in line behind several carts-full of things, when I just want to get out of there.  I didn't use them previously, so will be interested to see how well they work this time around.

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks, Dave. This is the one the people I know got at Costco. It seems much smaller than yours. But yours might have more functions than this one does.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Thanks, Dave. This is the one the people I know got at Costco. It seems much smaller than yours. But yours might have more functions than this one does.
> 
> View attachment 12663



The thing I got is like a giant toaster oven, about the size of a countertop microwave oven. Your picture is (I think) a dedicated air fryer, which is much smaller.  They work great, from all I've heard, if you only need it for air frying.  I wanted to be able to cook mini pizzas and such without turning on the kitchen range.  So for me, the combo thing works great.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> AND. . . from the *FOR WHAT IT's WORTH* Department, What was old is new again. . .
> 
> Many Costco's are putting back in, *Self Checkouts*. They were installed then removed some years ago, citing that they really didn't save shoppers time or reduce labor costs, They are being reinstalled at some locations. I haven't been to our local warehouse to check.
> 
> ...



Yes, we have the self-checkouts now. AND our newer store has computer kiosks for ordering your food instead of waiting in line to place it. They call your order number when it is ready.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 30, 2019)

I hope they bring the self checkouts back to our Costco.  I live close to the store and stop in at least once a week for a few items and used to be able to get in and out much quicker when I could self check because they rarely had a line.  Now I'm often stuck behind a line of shoppers with overflowing carts!  We have the ordering kiosks for our food court, but I haven't tried those yet, since I rarely stop there,


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't ever remember Costco, either in California, or here in New Mexico, having self check.  What I'd like to see is a line for fewer items.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I don't ever remember Costco, either in California, or here in New Mexico, having self check.  What I'd like to see is a line for fewer items.



The self-check lane was something they tested for awhile, then took out.  If they're bringing it back, there is likely a reason.  My guess s customer demand.  An Express Lane thing like you want isn't really a likely choice, because it would require staffing, and for the same dollars-an-hour, they can have the cashier process full carts, too.  In the big picture, it likely wouldn't make a lot of difference, but with Costco, everything is about maximizing the dollars in and dollars out.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> The self-check lane was something they tested for awhile, then took out.  If they're bringing it back, there is likely a reason.  My guess s customer demand.  An Express Lane thing like you want isn't really a likely choice, because it would require staffing, and for the same dollars-an-hour, they can have the cashier process full carts, too.  In the big picture, it likely wouldn't make a lot of difference, but with Costco, everything is about maximizing the dollars in and dollars out.
> 
> Dave


But wouldn't the cashier in an Express Lane be able to process more carts, and more product?  That would assume there are enough shoppers who only buy a few items.


----------



## klpca (Jun 30, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I don't ever remember Costco, either in California, or here in New Mexico, having self check.  What I'd like to see is a line for fewer items.


We used one for the first time last weekend in Torrance. It was fine and quick. I'd use it again.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2019)

Luanne said:


> But wouldn't the cashier in an Express Lane be able to process more carts, and more product?  That would assume there are enough shoppers who only buy a few items.



Logically, yes.  But they open and close lanes based on crowd sizes and door counts, so I'm not sure how they'd manage a self-check situation.  Will bear investigation.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 1, 2019)

klpca said:


> We used one for the first time last weekend in Torrance. It was fine and quick. I'd use it again.


We gave up on that Costco, partly because of the parking, partly because depending on my back/leg pain situation I simply can't do warehouse shopping on bad days, and partly because as two people who don't cook, we really don't need to be bringing home 6-packs of tomato sauce and giant economy sized boxes of anything. I would however try the Sam's around the block again. Parking never an issue and membership fee $5 less than Costco. But Cliff has some bone to pick with the Walton's, so we ended up with no membership anywhere.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 1, 2019)

Stopped by Sam's Club today and THEY have the chicken cordon bleu that I was missing at Costco.  Good thing I have memberships to both clubs!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 1, 2019)

Say it ain't so!!

We stopped off at Costco today and I wanted to buy some bagels.  I haven't purchased bagels in a few months.  But it seems that the Einstein Bros. bagels are gone with the wind.  All I found were Kirkland bagels.  And those cheese-topped bagels that I used to buy are no longer in the store.  I had to buy everything bagels instead.

For shame, Costco.  For shame!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> Say it ain't so!!
> 
> We stopped off at Costco today and I wanted to buy some bagels.  I haven't purchased bagels in a few months.  But it seems that the Einstein Bros. bagels are gone with the wind.  All I found were Kirkland bagels.  And those cheese-topped bagels that I used to buy are no longer in the store.  I had to buy everything bagels instead.
> 
> For shame, Costco.  For shame!



Did you stop at Member Services and ask about whether your favorite bagels are going to return?  Just because you didn't see them doesn't mean they're gone.

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Aug 3, 2019)

Hubby took Mother to Costco today. I told them to buy some Kirkland Signature fish sticks. There were numerous others but not Kirkland. They asked at Customer Service and were told they'd never heard of them. She did a computer search and that brand was not found. If any of you have some, would you take a photo of the package for me?


----------



## RX8 (Aug 19, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Did you know that the Costco Visa card includes as a card benefit trip cancellation and trip interruption coverage at no cost?



I posted back in March about the trip cancellation benefit of the Costco Visa card.  Well, looks like the trip cancellation _*AND*_ price rewind benefits are being dropped effective September 22nd.  Disappointing since we use our Costco card for *everything* - including trips.

https://clark.com/credit-cards/citi-costco-visa-changes/


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Just read this to my husband. So now he knows to pay attention to the *'s, +'s and prices other than $. 99 on non food items.
> 
> Hey Dave, I didn't buy myself that bigger TV I want but don't need. But I did buy one for our son as a housewarming present.




Jan, I was at Costco today (DUH!  No surprise there!)  Here's your chance:  I saw a 65" LG 4K TV for $579.  I have more TVs than I can use as it is, but I was thinking which one can I get rid of to buy this?  KILLER DEAL!

I didn't get one, but it hurt to walk past it.  LOL!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Hubby took Mother to Costco today. I told them to buy some Kirkland Signature fish sticks. There were numerous others but not Kirkland. They asked at Customer Service and were told they'd never heard of them. She did a computer search and that brand was not found. If any of you have some, would you take a photo of the package for me?



Hi Glynda.  Sorry, I just saw this post.  I don't think I mentioned the brand name, so not sure how you thought they were Kirkland brand.  (Did someone else say it? Sorry if I misled you.) They're Trident brand.  Item #816563.  The sale price is long gone, but the fish sticks are as good as ever. 

Dave


----------



## dayooper (Aug 19, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Hi Glynda.  Sorry, I just saw this post.  I don't think I mentioned the brand name, so not sure how you thought they were Kirkland brand.  (Did someone else say it? Sorry if I misled you.) They're Trident brand.  Item #816563.  The sale price is long gone, but the fish sticks are as good as ever.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 13500



Yup, those are the ones we bought. Made fish tacos with them!


----------



## mentalbreak (Aug 20, 2019)

RX8 said:


> I posted back in March about the trip cancellation benefit of the Costco Visa card.  Well, looks like the trip cancellation _*AND*_ price rewind benefits are being dropped effective September 22nd.  Disappointing since we use our Costco card for *everything* - including trips.
> 
> https://clark.com/credit-cards/citi-costco-visa-changes/



Noooooo!  I was planning  to make a big travel purchase this October on the Costco visa for this benefit.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 20, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Hi Glynda.  Sorry, I just saw this post.  I don't think I mentioned the brand name, so not sure how you thought they were Kirkland brand.  (Did someone else say it? Sorry if I misled you.) They're Trident brand.  Item #816563.  The sale price is long gone, but the fish sticks are as good as ever.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 13500



Ah, Dave! Thanks so much! They did end up buying Trident fish sticks but not the same ones. They bought a big box of the beer battered cod. They are pretty good. Inconsistent in size and it’s a BIG box. Will try these when we finally eat all of those. We have a small freezer. 

You did not mention the name of the fish sticks in your posts. However, if you start with #18 in this thread and read down some, I think you will see where I assumed from others’ responses that they were Kirkland Signature. I must have been reading an answer to an earlier question. But thanks again!


----------

